# Le mur des chiottes



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Jachète mes cigarettes au bistrot den face, un petit bar aux murs peints de couleurs vives où jaime aller prendre un café avant de retourner bosser. Tophe, le patron, est un ami. Il suffit généralement dun salut et dun signe de tête pour quil me serve un petit noir fumant, dont la couleur profonde et larôme sévère achèvent dordinaire de me plonger dans un état de demi-songe hébété, commun aux seuls amateurs de bonnes tables et aux grabataires désespérés. Ce jour-là, cétait un vendredi, une jeune femme entra dans le café. Elle savança à pas pressés vers le comptoir, laissant dans son sillage les effluves légers de Shalimars improbables. Elle acheta un paquet de cigarettes mentholées et sortit presque aussitôt. À travers la vitre, je la regardais séloigner dans la rue, où elle sengouffra dans une Twingo noire avant de disparaître dans la grisaille urbaine.

Il était presque lheure. Je me sentis soudain lenvie daller pisser. Dans les toilettes, au fond du bar, je laissais libre cours à une nature généreuse, prenant soin, dans mon presque sommeil, de canaliser au mieux limpétuosité de flots que, sur linstant, jestimais sans pareil. Je remarquais alors, couvrant les murs autour de moi, des graffitis que je comparais hardiment aux peintures rupestres de Lascaux imprononçables découverts quelques jours plus tôt sur une chaîne du câble. Jassociais dans un même mouvement de la pensée le dessin des bisons préhistoriques et le cur malhabile indiquant que Popaul et Lola, cest forever. Je me bouleversais dans mon ambiance humide en songeant que la main multimillénaire dont javais entrevu lempreinte sur mon 16/9e était la même qui avait écrit là « Suce ma bite » ou « Totophe est un con ». Je me figurais que les chasseurs esquissés dans le roc couraient à toutes jambes pour abattre enfin la bête fasciste dénoncée sur le carreau de mon époque obscure. Jimaginais le feu autour duquel les pères avaient raconté à leurs fils les chasses interminables, les guerres faussement héroïques et les premières amours dun soir dété. Puis ce fut lheure.

À la question : « Pourquoi nécris-tu pas sur les forums ? », je répondais invariablement et avec le même sourire que je navais pas lesprit communautaire, que je ny avais pas ma place, quil y avait sans doute  et je le crois toujours  des gens bien mieux placés pour remuer la boue et lor du monde. Je mentais. Jattendais simplement mon heure et, là encore, elle vint. Je ne regrette pas dêtre du voyage. Il y a désormais, sur mon écran, un mur humain parsemé de cris damour, de haine, de colère et dorgueil, plein de petites choses à lire, ridicules ou amusantes, et qui dit aussi parfois la grande solitude des hommes. On y chasse, on sy fait la guéguerre et on saime. On y vit.

Mais ce quil ny a pas sur mon écran, cest la douceur des soirs dété, lodeur obsédante du menthol ou le parfum léger des filles pressées. Il ny a pas de chair qui se torde, pas de voitures qui sen vont, pas de ville dans laquelle disparaître. Ils ont bien mis un urinoir, mais je préfère quand même les chiottes du bar à Tophe. Et je ne vais tout de même pas pisser sur mon clavier Sans rire.


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2002)

Arrête de nous faire penser, Doc ; au moins à cette heure-ci : je vais me sentir obligé de relire Leroi-Gourhan : "les religions de la préhistoire", plus précisément, et j'ai déjà une pile de bouquins près du lit (duquel je ne suis pas encore près).

Dans ce bouquin, il y a des phrases qui ne se veulent pas définitives, mais qui le sont quand même pour mieux faire la limite entre ce qu'on sait sur nos ancêtres et ce qu'on ne pourra jamais savoir.

Et en fait, c'est presque exactement la même chose avec les graffitis du mur des chiottes.

Et (j'y viens, on n'est pas au collège de France ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) ce n'est sans doute pas si différent avec les posts de MacGé. Si Exanthème Dudepont nous fait part de son avis sur l'évaporation de la peinture des tibook en présence de bière brune, qu'en est-il au fond de ses intentions ?

Qui jamais le saura ? Mais, aussi, comment ne pas en penser quelque chose : du bien, du mal, du bleu, du blues, du gai, du fou, du zen.

Au posteur inconnu, de Lascaux, du fond du couloir ou de MacGé, mon semblable, mon frère.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Alors toi aussi tu fumes...trop je suppose.
Pour les chiottes il faut que tu viennes à une AES,Mackie te fera visiter l'étoile noire (chiottes mythiques des AES).
Sinon tu vois je poste de prés de ma fenêtre,le soleil s'est couché depuis longtemps,mais je peux encore entendre les portières de voitures,il y a l'odeur infecte,
 de Feysin ,le vent ne souffle pas dans le bon sens ce soir, dire que je trouvais ça beau quand j'étais petit toutes ces flammes bleues dans la nuit sur la route des vacances,aprés avoir passé l'échangeur de perrache, le mi-parcours depuis mes vosges natales.
Et le bistrot d'en dessous,des fois je leur balancerai bien un seau d'eau,j'ai même pensé à leur pisser dessus !
Pour ton clavier des fois ça soulage,il existe un PDF avec la procédure de démontage pour le nettoyage complet.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Novembre 2002)

Je vais être beaucoup plus laconique dans les conclusions... Ce que m'inspire surtout le texte de DocEvil, c'est que la communication (au sens le plus large) fait partie intrinsèque de l'esprit humain depuis la nuit des temps. De Lascaux à MacG, seul le support a changé...

Imaginons une seconde la bande d'archéologues de l'an 20462 après JC tombant sur le disque dur du serveur contenant les forums MacG (à supposer que les données aient pu se conserver)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

Salut Doc !
Un plaisir de trouver un beau texte sur l'écran en arrivant le matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6H30 ! Je suis seul au bureau pour environ 2 heures... Rien à signaler, mes PC ronronnent, les serveurs se grattent allègrement les DD tandis que les hubs et les routeurs agitent leurs loupiottes vertes avec allégresse - l'ambiance est feutrée, presque confortable ... une journée ordinaire commence !
Mais non ! Cette journée sera extraordinaire ou ne sera pas ! 
Tu m'as titillé le tréfonds et je regarde fixement depuis 5 minutes la porte donnant sur les toilettes...
Une envie subite, irrépressible me submerge, non pas d'aller pisser, mais de graver pour la postérité un message sublimement anonyme !!!
Hagard, je me vois saisir un feutre indélébile et me diriger avec aisance (je vous laisse juge de l'allusion...arrrrfff) vers ce lieu qui, dans une heure ou deux résonnera de bruits mystérieux et secrets...
A droite les hommes ... à gauche, les dames ! Me laissant entraîner par mon penchant naturel, je me dirige tout naturellement vers la gauche (heureux qui comme Uniste a fait un beau voyage... avait l'habitude de plaisanter mon Père !).
Le feutre armé à la main, j'ose à peine regarder le reflet de mon visage dans le miroir comme si, à 53 ans, la somme cumulée des interdits et des règles édictées par la société bien pensante me jugeait sévèrement...
Que vais-je écrire ou dessiner ??? Un délicat petit "fuck" ou une "bite tonitruante agrémentée de ses attributs virils" ??? Trop commun !
Je suis là, un peu con, ne sachant pas trop que faire - à la fois avec l'envie de choquer et le désir de ne pas faire de mal à personne...
Pas d'inspiration, pas d'imagination ! Ma main tremble un peu ... tiens, quelqu'un a oublié un rouge à lèvres sur la tablette du miroir ! Je l'ouvre ... j'aime l'odeur caractéristique du rouge à lèvres que je sentais lorsque, petiot, ma Mère se penchait sur mon lit pour me dire bonne nuit...
Maman ! Si tu voyais ton fils...
Tiens, un bruit dans le couloir ... un ou une lève-tôt sans doute...
Je repose le rouge à lèvres, range le feutre, ajuste l'attribut de ma fonction : une superbe cravate d'un bleu qui se veut électrique mais qui s'est délavée avec le temps ... tiens, elle est assortie à la couleur de mes yeux, je ne l'avais jamais remarqué...
Il est temps, à présent ... temps d'arrêter de rêver et de plonger dans la réalité des choses...
Dommage !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Content de voir que TheBig péte le feu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'oubliais Doc, longue vie à ton thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un jour à NY chez un ami peintre j'ai croisé un homme de Lascaux,


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Content de voir que TheBig péte le feu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Raison de plus pour déclarer sa flamme dans les toilettes...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu t'est offert une Narcisse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
On est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, je trouvais que j'étais pas mal pour mon âge ce matin, le teint avenant et l'haleine fraîche...
J'en ai profité pour me dire que je m'aimais ... c'est mal ???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
c'est mal ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*<hr /></blockquote>
Non.
Nous aussi on t'aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ça me fait penser que je me suis pas encore croisé dans la glace ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crains le pire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais j'y vais quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @plusse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Bon ça me fait penser que je me suis pas encore croisé dans la glace ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Dis toi bonjour de ma part ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : surréaliste tout ça !!!


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Dis toi bonjour de ma part ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : surréaliste tout ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est le scarabée, euh le serpent qui se mord la queue !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Dis toi bonjour de ma part ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : surréaliste tout ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'me suis pas répondu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'me fais la gueule ce con !
Je sais même pas pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Bebert ça j'ai déjà essayé,mais je dois manquer de souplesse,ou de qq centimètres_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 
C'est fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'me suis pas répondu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'me fais la gueule ce con !
Je sais même pas pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
Normal, t'étais anonyme ... tu ne t'es pas reconnu ! Arrrffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Ouinnnn j'ai perdu mes cookies !!
C'était moi ou moi! ,enfin un des deux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Ouinnnn j'ai perdu mes cookies !!
*<hr /></blockquote>
En voilà quelques uns qui t'éviteront d'être "dans la lune" !!!


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Normal, t'étais anonyme ... tu ne t'es pas reconnu ! Arrrffffffffffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

trop fort le big !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le matin, il ne suffit plus se lever pour se reconnaitre dans son miroir, il faut maintenant se "loguer" !


----------



## kamkil (14 Novembre 2002)

Ca fait quelques mois que j'ai pas effrayé mon mirroir mais ca me glace pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TheBig, faut y retourner demain je vois que ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même si c'est du graphiti au rouge à lèvres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ailleurs quand j'y pense c'est du plus bel effet sur un mirroir humide


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
En voilà quelques uns qui t'éviteront d'être "dans la lune" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

Merci ,Miam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est l'heure de la récré,aprés j'irais aux chiottes faire un mot d'amour pour les autorités


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Ouinnnn j'ai perdu mes cookies !!
C'était moi ou moi! ,enfin un des deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Et les bijoux de famille, tu les as retrouvé ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Et les bijoux de famille, tu les as retrouvé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

Là j'me tâte,je n'sais pas si vais répondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Humm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Le matin, il ne suffit plus se lever pour se reconnaitre dans son miroir, il faut maintenant se "loguer" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...et compte tenu de la crise du loguement qui sévit actuellement, y a intérêt à être parmi les premiers...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
aprés j'irais aux chiottes faire un mot d'amour pour les autorités  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...comme disait un de mes potes féru de spéléo : allez, on va se faire une grotte !!!


----------



## kamkil (14 Novembre 2002)

Mince faut que je retourne bosser moi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je repasse ce soir pour poster à la dixième page


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />*
TheBig, faut y retourner demain je vois que ca même si c'est du graphiti au rouge à lèvres *<hr /></blockquote>
...trop tard, je l'ai piqué ! J'avais besoin d'un rouge à lièvres pour la chasse...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : chasse ... d'eau, bien entendu !!! Arrrfff


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...comme disait un de mes potes féru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Ton pote Féru,il f'rait pas de la peinture rupestre des fois ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Ton pote Féru,il f'rait pas de la peinture rupestre des fois ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...pas rupestre, Petit Scarabée, mais bien "roupestre" avec sa manie d'ajouter des attributs virils un peu partout....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

C'est même lui l'auteur du slogan : "Mammouth qui proute perd sa moumoute".....Arrrfffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : je deviens vraiment de + en + con !!!


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* C'est même lui l'auteur du slogan : "Mammouth qui proute perd sa moumoute".....Arrrfffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : je deviens vraiment de + en + con !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Avec zeBig, ça part toujours en couille de toute façon !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

...en plus, je te donne en mille (pattes si tu veux) : comment s'appelle la femme de mon pote Féru ???

...Gineuse !!!!!

Et après il se plaindra encore d'avoir mal aux rouilles.....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Yo,bon pause  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus de clopes ! Comme j'arrête bientôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en profite,vais au ravitaillement


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />*
Mais ce quil ny a pas sur mon écran, cest la douceur des soirs dété, lodeur obsédante du menthol ou le parfum léger des filles pressées. Il ny a pas de chair qui se torde, pas de voitures qui sen vont, pas de ville dans laquelle disparaître. Ils ont bien mis un urinoir, mais je préfère quand même les chiottes du bar à Tophe. Et je ne vais tout de même pas pisser sur mon clavier Sans rire.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bravo et merci pour ton post docEvil !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

Pouffffff Poufffffff ... ...
ps : post indiquant que j'ai pouffé ! Merci !


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

A tes souhaits !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

Euh Bébert ! C'est naturellement pas sur ton dernier post que j'ai pouffé, mais sur les précédents !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Bravo et merci pour ton post docEvil !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
D'autant plus que ce thread s'intitulant "le mur des chiottes", on peut y graffiter n'importe quoi sans jamais être hors sujet...!
Rien que pour cela, ce post doit rentrer dans la légende !!! Merci Doc !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Bon j'y vais et en tongs, m'en fout s'il me regardent tous comme si j'étais bon pour l'asile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais les chaussures j'en ai marre ! Je crois bien que je vais définitivement opter pour aller finir mes jours en polynésie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis là bas entre les levés et les couchés de soleil,il te reste juste un peu de temps pour la sièste...ça me va


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
D'autant plus que ce thread s'intitulant "le mur des chiottes", on peut y graffiter n'importe quoi sans jamais être hors sujet...!
*<hr /></blockquote>

Gaffe quand même à ne pas franchir le mur des chiottes. On pourrait être accusé de bang intempestif (le pet du bar ?). Déjà qu'on a la diarrhée verbale, ne  débordons pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Déjà qu'on a la diarrhée verbale, ne  débordons pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est pour cette raison que j'oserais conseiller à Petit Scarabée de faire attention où il marche....
Avec ses tongs...!!! Arrrffffff


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
C'est pour cette raison que j'oserais conseiller à Petit Scarabée de faire attention où il marche....
Avec ses tongs...!!! Arrrffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour une fois, il faudrait lui conseiller de le prendre un tong plus haut plutôt qu'un tong en dessous.


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2002)

*MORT AUX VACHES* 


*GINETTE EST UNE SALOPE* 


*07 11 33 9x 2x* 

Ben voilà, c'est mes tags à moi, j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait une bêtise hihihi


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
C'est pour cette raison que j'oserais conseiller à Petit Scarabée de faire attention où il marche....
Avec ses tongs...!!! Arrrffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Faut qu'il y aille du pied gauche,


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Gaffe quand même à ne pas franchir le mur des chiottes. On pourrait être accusé de bang intempestif (le pet du bar ?). Déjà qu'on a la diarrhée verbale, ne  débordons pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>






 Bientôt, y'aura plus de monde dans les chiottes du bar MacG que dans les AES !!!


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Faut qu'il y aille du pied gauche,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Et à cloche pied !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Pour une fois, il faudrait lui conseiller de le prendre un tong plus haut plutôt qu'un tong en dessous.   *<hr /></blockquote>
D'accord avec toi Luc ! Mais ne risque t'il pas de se faire engueuler à hausser le tong ainsi ???


----------



## SuperPara (14 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * 06 11 33 99 22 *



En espérant *pour toi* que ce numéro soit invalide, sinon le propriétaire pourra engager des poursuites.

*Polic Moustachu aime la bite aime le cul*

*Vieux Cu.. superbandant aime bien toucher les *

Je n'arrive pas à lire en entier.


----------



## SuperPara (14 Novembre 2002)

Si Josie, je rajouterais pour Basquiat :

*SAME OLD SHIT*

Ce qui je crois est dans le contexte.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*
GINETTE EST UNE SALOPE 
06 11 33 99 22 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Euh ! Merci Barbarella .....
J'ai sauté sur le numéro de téléphone et je suis tombé sur ma femme...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : où est donc cette p.... de valise ???


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2002)

Il ne restera plus qu'à éditer les meilleures pages du post. On appellera ça "Les Feuillées du bar". Imprimé sur du PQ, sponsorisé par Sopalin. MacGé pourra se payer les serveurs supplémentaires nécessaires pour éponger le trop-plein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Question subsidiaire. Prévoir une définition des chiottes du bar pour la prochaien édition du TLF. 
Exemple :définition des feuillées dans le TLF : B. Au plur., VIE MILIT. et CAMPING. Tranchée, généralement dissimulée par des branchages, servant de latrines aux troupes en campagnes. Vous m'faites mal au ventre, articula-t-il avec mépris. J'vas aux feuillées (BARBUSSE, Feu, 1916, p. 15). Ils regardaient le fourrier d'un air mauvais, comme s'ils l'avaient vraiment soupçonné de jeter leurs lettres dans les feuillées (DORGELÈS, Croix de bois, 1919, p. 252).


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
D'accord avec toi Luc ! Mais ne risque t'il pas de se faire engueuler à hausser le tong ainsi ???  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ça dépend de la matière du tong !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
C'est pour cette raison que j'oserais conseiller à Petit Scarabée de faire attention où il marche....
Avec ses tongs...!!! Arrrffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu crois pas si bien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis un habitué du fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Celle là c'est un souvenir des monts d'Aubrac cet été (et en sandales) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Mais bon l'hiver ça tient aussi chaud que la fourrure d'opossum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crois moi la race "Aubrac"(descendante de l'auroch,on est toujours dans le sujet là) ça fait pas des crottes de lapin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* Il ne restera plus qu'à éditer les meilleures pages du post. On appellera ça "Les Feuillées du bar". Imprimé sur du PQ, sponsorisé par Sopalin.
*<hr /></blockquote>
...avec un concours pour le meilleur post ! Récompense : une semaine tous frais payés au bord du lac Pipicaca .... (p... de clavier !!!)


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

Et du 2 au 10è prix un NKK.  Arrff!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Mais ne risque t'il pas de se faire engueuler à hausser le tong ainsi ???  *<hr /></blockquote>

La vie est pleine de choix cornéliens :
Poster ? De quoi vais-je avoir l'air ?
Ne pas poster ? l'air de rien ?

Finalement, c'est pas si  cornélien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Ça dépend de la matière du tong !   *<hr /></blockquote>
...dernière nouveauté : la tong en peau de zizi ! On frotte dessus et par magie, on a les bottes de Lalanne......Arrrffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

Avant-dernière nouveauté : la tong pointure 154 avec bac à préservatifs pour les amateurs de ski nautrique...!!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Celle là c'est un souvenir des monts d'Aubrac cet été (et en sandales) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

je te conseille plutôt l'automne, c'est plus humide, on se pénètre mieux de la profondeur des choses.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Mais bon l'hiver ça tient aussi chaud que la fourrure d'opossum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

L'hiver, c'est pas mal du tout : le fumier sous la neige de l'Aubrac, c'est pas triste non plus quand la neige est un peu molle, qu'on s'y enfonce voluptueusement : même avec des godasses de randonnée, tu risques de passer la ligne de flottaison. Souvenirs, souvenirs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. On est en train de réinstaller des aurochs en Margeride, pas très loin des bisons. On va jumeler la Lozère avec Lascaux dans pas longtemps


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Et à cloche pied ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Pourvu qu'il glisse pas, ce serait emmerd...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 


PS. On est en train de réinstaller des aurochs en Margeride, pas très loin des bisons. On va jumeler la Lozère avec Lascaux dans pas longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
En Margeride au mois de Mai quand les genêts sont en fleurs,j'y retournerais oui,et puis le Bison c'est trés bon pour ce qu'on les vieux du bar,une viande à trés faible taux de cholesterol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tiens j'ai une petite faim,je crois bien qu'il reste un peu de foie gras et de pouilly fumé dans le frigo


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Tiens j'ai une petite faim,je crois bien qu'il reste un peu de foie gras et de pouilly fumé dans le frigo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon appétit, j'y vais également de ce pas (pas en tongs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
et puis le Bison c'est trés bon pour ce qu'on les vieux du bar *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est aphrodisiaque, le bison ????


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Bon appétit, j'y vais également de ce pas (pas en tongs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).    *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour moi ce sera un sandwich au thong !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

je te conseille plutôt l'automne, c'est plus humide, on se pénètre mieux de la profondeur des choses.   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'y vais aussi pour les cêpes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en bottes,mais sans chaussettes)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un coin merveilleux "la source"au dessus de Laguiole.
C'est bon le buf d'Aubrac avec des cêpes,des patates sous la cendre,et un verre de marcillac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais... pense qu'à bouffer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce scarabée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

...je viens de voir passer Superpara en tonk - il chantait : "c'est les chenilles qui redémarrent" - quel cong !


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

J'y vais aussi pour les cêpes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en bottes,mais sans chaussettes)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un coin merveilleux "la source"au dessus de Laguiole.
C'est bon le buf d'Aubrac avec des cêpes,des patates sous la cendre,et un verre de marcillac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais... pense qu'à bouffer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce scarabée !   *<hr /></blockquote>

Purée ! J'en salive !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après avoir lu ça, mon sandwitch n'aura plus le même goût


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Purée ! J'en salive !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
...moi aussi ! Je cours manger quelques frites pour me caler l'esto ! Bon app à toutes et tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Bon appétit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon plus de gras foie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors ce sera camenbert fermier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  du bon pain "broyé meule",et un coup de Leffe


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2002)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*
et un coup de Leffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...comme disait Mike Brant après avoir reçu un gnon sur la gueule : "Leffe moi t'aimer ... toute une nuuiiiiit...etc...etc..."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Attention : dans 35 minutes, Barbarella quitte le forum !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
"Leffe moi t'aimer ... toute une nuuiiiiit...etc...etc..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

L'a du tomber de haut le pauvre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* ...je viens de voir passer Superpara en tonk - il chantait : "c'est les chenilles qui redémarrent" - quel cong ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>











Ils ont besoin de tongs ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...comme disait Mike Brant après avoir reçu un gnon sur la gueule : "Leffe moi t'aimer ... toute une nuuiiiiit...etc...etc..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas cloclo qui tenait la chandelle le jour là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon j'arrête


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

L'a du tomber de haut le pauvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Non,non c'est naturel


----------



## SuperPara (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 











Ils ont besoin de tongs ?












*<hr /></blockquote>

L'identification ici, c'est pire qu'aux guichets de la SNCF quand on veut des billets au tarif militaire !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

_à propos de Mike Brant_

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Non,non c'est naturel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Hé oui ,malheureusement un cas ou deux théories (celle de la gravité,et,celle du chao ) se sont rejointes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et qui eu pensé un jour que Cloclo fut étiqueté "chanteur alternatif"


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* à propos de Mike Brant



Hé oui ,malheureusement un cas ou deux théories (celle de la gravité,et,celle du chao ) se sont rejointes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et qui eu pensé un jour que Cloclo fut étiqueté "chanteur alternatif"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

J'étais même pas au courant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

ha,je te croyais pourtant branchée comme fille


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Bon j'arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Alors on reprend,je m'auto-cite (TheBig) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'arrête cette fois,je voudrais pas qu'on m'accuse d'éléctrifier l'ambiance !!
Je sais pas c'que j'ai fumé là mais la seita a du changer de fournisseur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez je vais bosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un peu


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* ha,je te croyais pourtant branchée comme fille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

ouaiiiiiiiis, j'ai du péter un plomb


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
ouaiiiiiiiis, j'ai du péter un plomb   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>
...tout ça me rappelle un film avec Philippe Noiret : "Le vieux fusible"....


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...tout ça me rappelle un film avec Philippe Noiret : "Le vieux fusible".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Joli volt face


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Joli volt face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
...normal, j'étais en train d'écouter une chanson de Caroline Loeb (si je ne me trompe...???) : "c'est la watt" !!! Arrrffff


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Joli volt face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Je dirai plutôt qu'il est tombé pile.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Je dirai plutôt qu'il est tombé pile.   
*<hr /></blockquote>
... suite à une ..prise .. de judo !!!


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
... suite à une ..prise .. de judo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Vite ! Faut lui faire un ECG !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

...et puis ce n'est pas parce qu'il était différentiel de nous qu'il faut rigoler de lui !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

D'autant plus que ses fils ont toujours dit qu'il était bon en père ! Arrrfffffff


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...et puis ce n'est pas parce qu'il était différentiel de nous qu'il faut rigoler de lui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement, il ne faudrait pas l'isoler


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Effectivement, il ne faudrait pas l'isoler   *<hr /></blockquote>

Il faut faire _barrage_ à la moquerie !


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

Après tout, c'est un ohm comme les autres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Effectivement, il ne faudrait pas l'isoler  
*<hr /></blockquote>
...il n'en pouvait pas s'il souffrait d'une tension un peu élevée !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

...paraît même qu'à la plage, il n'osait pas sortir de sa cabine !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Qu'est ce qu'il dit ???
Il dit "joncte" !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

...son rêve était d'aller aux Pôles...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

...s'il revenait, il détesterait le style "electro" ! Trop statique pour lui !


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...il n'en pouvait pas s'il souffrait d'une tension un peu élevée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

S'il avait eu un éclair de lucidité, il aurait compris que ce n'était qu'un coup de foudre sans lendemain. Il aurait repris confiance en ses capacités et aurait résisté sans griller sous la charge.


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...paraît même qu'à la plage, il n'osait pas sortir de sa cabine !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il était complexé de son gros accu


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

Il n'a pas opposé la moindre résistance !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

...il aimait raconter des histoires toutes les deux heures ! on dit de lui que c'était un grand compteur bi-horaire !


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

S'il avait eu un éclair de lucidité, il aurait compris que ce n'était qu'un coup de foudre sans lendemain. Il aurait repris confiance en ses capacités et aurait résisté sans griller sous la charge.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et il serait parti avec la batterie de casserole qu'il avait offerte à sa femme.


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

il était complexé de son gros accu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bravo Barbarella. Voilà l'explication. Il n'était plus en phase avec lui-même, complètement à la masse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Oups ! Barbarella m'a coiffé sur le poteau - j'annule mon post !!!


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Et il serait parti avec la batterie de casserole qu'il avait offerte à sa femme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Elle aurait du lui mettre un fil à la patte.


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

Il aurait pu faire un concert "unplugged" et un duo avec France Gall "Débranche"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Quand même, sa femme disait de lui qu'il était un aimant exceptionnel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

Vous avez le bonjour de Superpara'tonnerre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je viens de le croiser


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Oups ! Barbarella m'a coiffé sur le poteau - j'annule mon post !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ça de poster comme l'éclair


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Oups ! Barbarella m'a coiffé sur le poteau - j'annule mon post !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle t'a court-circuité !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Quand même, sa femme disait de lui qu'il était un aimant exceptionnel !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...il devait avoir une bonne paire...!!!


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Quand même, sa femme disait de lui qu'il était un aimant exceptionnel !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et en plus il bénéficiait d'une bi-polarité


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

...son dernier achat : une superbe veste en cuivre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Qu'à cela ne tienne, jusqu'au bout il s'est pris pour une lumière !!!


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...son dernier achat : une superbe veste en cuivre !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle lui allait si bien, il était devenu un vrai catalyseur


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Quand même, sa femme disait de lui qu'il était un aimant exceptionnel !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, ils avaient sans doute de bonnes connexions, de bons contacts, mais il faut toujours faire attention de ne pas tout fiche en l'air


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'à cela ne tienne, jusqu'au bout il s'est pris pour une lumière !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'appréciait pas sont style ampoulée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

En plus, il paraît qu'il était mauvais conducteur !


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'à cela ne tienne, jusqu'au bout il s'est pris pour une lumière !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, oui et puis il s'est éteint.


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En plus, il paraît qu'il était mauvais conducteur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il conduisait de manière désinvolte.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Il s'était même acheté une Harley ! Une Electra-Glide, je crois !!!


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

si j'arrête pas vite je crains la surchauffe,


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En plus, il paraît qu'il était mauvais conducteur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet, dans ce domaine, il ne faisait pas des étincelles.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Hors texte :
Nous devrions être honteux d'être aussi cons !!! hihi


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Eh, oui et puis il s'est éteint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Comme une bougie


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Il conduisait de manière désinvolte.   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'était même de la haute voltige. il avait du potentiel, le bougre.


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Hors texte :
Nous devrions être honteux d'être aussi cons !!! hihi









*<hr /></blockquote>

J'en peux plus ! Je suis au boulot et je suis à la limite de l'incendie !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Hors texte :
Nous devrions être honteux d'être aussi cons !!! hihi









*<hr /></blockquote>

NON  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [hors sujet]y a pire j'viens d'avoir mon expert comptable au téléphone[hors sujet]

Ben voilà j'aurais pas du m'absenter,j'arrive pas à reprendre le fil


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

J'en peux plus ! Je suis au boulot et je suis à la limite de l'incendie !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu n'es pas le seul, ça délire à trop haute fréquence, on va claquer un câble (internet bien sûr). Pauvre DocEvil, qu'avons nous encore graffité sur son mur ? Il va fuir en courant. On a trop chargé la mule.


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

En effet, dans ce domaine, il ne faisait pas des étincelles.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Heureusement qu'il n'était pas abonné au gaz !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Il aimait de jouer aux dominos car au 421 il n'arrivait toujours qu'à 220 !!!


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Il aimait de jouer aux dominos car au 421 il n'arrivait toujours qu'à 220 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'y jouait quand même pas en continu ?


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

Il n'a pas fait _"Centrale"_.


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Heureusement qu'il n'était pas abonné au gaz !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah oui, ce cher Gazpart, c'était un bon gars 

A+


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Il aimait de jouer aux dominos car au 421 il n'arrivait toujours qu'à 220 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il aimait jouer aux "1000 bornes".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Il aimait jouer aux "1000 bornes". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Ni + ni - qu'à d'autres jeux !


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Novembre 2002)

j'ai un peu perdu le fil, sans doute un transistor grillé qui m'a envoyé sur un mauvais relais vous parlez de qui là ? ça s'rait pas léon ?

léon est électricien 
c'est un bon conducteur 
il est un peu déphasé 
haute tension, voici léon 

{refrain} 
haute tension léon 
change pas les pôles de ton fusilble 
haute tension léon 
change pas ton fusible d'épaule 
haute tension léon 
change pas les pôles de ton fusilble 
haute tension léon 
change pas ton fusible d'épaule 

pour dénuder les femelles 
léon n'a pas son pareil 
il ne lâche jamais prise 
haute tension voici léon 

{refrain} 

De toutes les matières 
c'est les watts qu'il préfère 
c'est le champion du va-et-vient 
haute tension voici léon 

{refrain ad lib} 

ce moment de pur bonheur vous est offert par sttellla, un autre belge


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Il n'y jouait quand même pas en continu ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Il faisait partie d'un réseau.


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Il faisait partie d'un réseau.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, on l'a dit, mais n'était-ce pas que de faux contacts? histoire d'éblouir ses conquêtes d'un soir.


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Il faisait partie d'un réseau.   *<hr /></blockquote>


Encore au boulot Bébert, tu vas disjoncter


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

Je sais pas, vous, mais moi je suis crevée c'était survoltant cet après-midi


----------



## kamkil (15 Novembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *Je repasse ce soir pour poster à la dixième page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vous m'avez pris au pied de la lettre ou quoi?


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Je sais pas, vous, mais moi je suis crevée c'était survoltant cet après-midi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolument, je crois que je vais couper là. Je n'en peux plus de taper des A et des B et des C et des D EDF.

Enfin, je crois qu'on ne peut pas dire que le courant n'est pas passé.


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

Ma batterie est à plat aussi ! Je vais me remettre en charge pour demain.


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

Faut basculer sur la groupe électrogène


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 



Enfin, je crois qu'on ne peut pas dire que le courant n'est pas passé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Yop,ça fait une belle journée,entre poteaux éclectiques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tant pis j'la mets quand même


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Faut basculer sur la groupe électrogène
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ça doit être le fatigue


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Yop,ça fait une belle journée,entre poteaux éclectiques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tant pis j'la mets quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Si ça te branche faut le faire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* à propos de Mike Brant



Hé oui ,malheureusement un cas ou deux théories (celle de la gravité,et,celle du chao ) se sont rejointes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>

Vous aviez lu *chaos* bien sûr !!!
M'en fout mon précepteur de grec doit reposer auprés de Mike Brant


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Vous aviez lu chaos bien sûr !!!
M'en fout mon précepteur de grec doit reposer auprés de Mike Brant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Bien sûr, et puis on s'en bat l'aile


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (15 Novembre 2002)

Eh bé! Avais pas mis les pieds dans c'bar là d'puis longtemps, j'm'etais dit que pour me remettre dans l'ambiance, fallait plonger au plus profond. C'est à dire aux chiottes, 'videment... J'suis tombé les pieds joints sur un mur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'voulais tirer la chasse d'eau sur ma journée de travail, me v'là la main sur le bouton (saltées de chiottes modernes où pour tirer la chasse on tire plus sur le fil, mais on appuie sur le bouton...) en train de trembler, de peur de commettre un crime chiatique et peu sanitaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je pensais pouvoir au moins, comme l'autre, pouvoir m'en laver les mains ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais c'est alors que des décharges de posts ont giclé du mur, rendant le robinet plus dangereux qu'une chaise éléctrique, quelqu'un a parlé de Claude, paix à son âme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sanitairement vôtre, n'oubliez pas de tirer la chasse en partant...


----------



## benjamin (15 Novembre 2002)

Je ne sais plus où j'ai mis les archives, mais ce sujet a eu l'une des plus importantes activités des forums en une petite journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous avez sans aucun doute été très productif hier au travail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Décidemment, il faut que je me mette à la feuille de style camouflage de MacG sans orange vif permettant de poster sans être vu...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

On trouve vraiment de tout dans les chiottes ...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* On trouve vraiment de tout dans les chiottes ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
Wigt is Wigt
Dylan is Dylan
Hippie hi pipi
Hippie hi pipi


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne sais plus où j'ai mis les archives, mais ce sujet a eu l'une des plus importantes activités des forums en une petite journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne idée, ça nous ferait gagner du temps. On n'aurait plus besoin de quitter à chaque fois que quelqu'un entre inopinément dans les toilettes (euh, je veux dire le bureau).


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Si ça te branche faut le faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tout ça pour dire qu'on est rien sans électricité. Et y'en a qui trouvent le moyen d'être rien avec !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Toujours les mêmes qu'on retrouve ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Que la journée vous soit douce et moëlleuse !!!


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Toujours les mêmes qu'on retrouve ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Que la journée vous soit douce et moëlleuse !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Eh oui, la machine à café est en panne, mais on a quand même trouvé un endroit vachement convivial, ou on peut se lâcher en toute discrétion, dommage il n'y a pas assez de place pour s'asseoir en lotus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

[ce post n'a pour seul but que de faire passer le carab à 667 post,il n'a pas envie de passer la journée avec un *666* tatoué]

J'ai pas envie de me prendre un coup de pieu par un allumé...comme tout le monde à l'air au courant en continu ici !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
dommage il n'y a pas assez de place pour s'asseoir en lotus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Ah ces voitures de sport !!! Moi, dans mon VW Sharan, ça va !!! Arrrfffff


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

NDLR : toute ressemblance avec des personnes existantes ou ayant été électrocutées n'est que pure coïncidence.  Arf !


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

Je m'absente un moment, faut que je sorte ma petite chiotte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau, je m'appelle l'arbitre, tout le monde m'a conseillé de venir. faudrait faire deux équipe et blablabla.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par L'arbitre:</font><hr />* Bonjour, je suis nouveau, je m'appelle l'arbitre
*<hr /></blockquote>
...L'arbitre, aux chiottes ... L'arbitre, aux chiottes !!!










ps : avoue que tu l'as bien cherché là !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

TheBig aprés le 2 en 1 tu pratiquerais pas le 1 en 2 par hasard ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(quand j'ai vu le nom du nouveau,j'ai tout de suite pensé que c'était pour toi ça)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*
(quand j'ai vu le nom du nouveau,j'ai tout de suite pensé que c'était pour toi ça)   *<hr /></blockquote>
Tidju ! j'ai quand même mis 19 minutes pour réagir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...je dois avoir pris un petit coup de vieux !...


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

Vous qui venez ici dans une humble posture
débarrasser vos flans d'un importun fardeau
veuillez quand vous aurez soulagé la nature
essuyer dans l'amphore un courant d'onde impure
et laisser l'appareil aussi luisant que beau.

Bon, c'est pas exactement ça, mais j'ai un peu oublié.
Si quelqu'un a l'intégrale, ça m'aiderait bien. C'est toujours classe de réciter des poèmes en société. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai aussi oublié le nom de l'auteur.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

Alfred de Musset

Mais bon !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*
J'ai aussi oublié le nom de l'auteur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...un anglais au 19ième siècle : W.C. Chassdow !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Tidju ! j'ai quand même mis 19 minutes pour réagir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...je dois avoir pris un petit coup de vieux !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Autant pour moi j'ai cru que c'était toi l'arbitre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et que tu avais insidieusement attendu 19 mn pour réagir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Autant pour moi j'ai cru que c'était toi l'arbitre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
...si c'était moi, j'aurais bien entendu écrit : l'arbite ! Voyons !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...si c'était moi, j'aurais bien entendu écrit : l'arbite ! Voyons !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Quel couillon je fais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

Maintenant c'est moi !!! Arrrfffffff


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

L'arbite a dit:
			
		

> * Maintenant c'est moi !!! Arrrfffffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okayyyyyyyy !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

L'arbite a dit:
			
		

> * Maintenant c'est moi !!! Arrrfffffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je confirme ! C'était lui ... enfin moi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

Quelle honte, sortez d'ichi bande de malotrou.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

La Dame Pipi a dit:
			
		

> * Quelle honte, sortez d'ichi bande de malotrou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'enfin !!! Il me montrait juste son petit scarabée, ô Vergnate de mon coeur !!!


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Tidju ! j'ai quand même mis 19 minutes pour réagir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...je dois avoir pris un petit coup de vieux !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Elle était tellement facile que j'ai pas répondu, t'as mis le temps ! Problèmes de vessie ?


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

Ou alors t'es constipé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

La Dame Pipi a dit:
			
		

> * Quelle honte, sortez d'ichi bande de malotrou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chili con carné is alive !
El pueblo unido
Jamas sera [venchido]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Problèmes de vessie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Impératrice ! (enfin, je voulais dire si si !!!)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par el liberatore:</font><hr />* 
Chili con carné is alive !
El pueblo unido
Jamas sera [venchido] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<hr /></blockquote>
Olé !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Olé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Si


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

e pericoloso sporgesi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * e pericoloso sporgesi !   *


traduction : enlève tes pâtes de là !!!


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
traduction : enlève tes pâtes de là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>






il t'a touché le spaghetti


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 





il t'a touché le spaghetti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
...j'ai l'habitude avec lui, il montre ses nouilles à tout le monde !!!


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

J'aime raper (du fromage) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (cf chanson de Nirvana : "rape me, rape me cheese !")


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...j'ai l'habitude avec lui, il montre ses nouilles à tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Et, elles sont AL DENTE ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...j'ai l'habitude avec lui, il montre ses nouilles à tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

 L'eusse tu cru ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Et, elles sont AL DENTE ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Madame est une connaisseuse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

En parlant de chiottes, une petite question :
un de mes amis néphriteux (j'aurais dû dire néfriteux parce qu'il est belge), se plaint qu'en Belgique il n'existe pas de chiotte portable qu'on puisse, par exemple, emmener avec soi dans les transports en commun !!!
De ce fait, en cas de besoin (arrffffff) il serait paré !!!
Cela existe t'il en France ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je sais qu'en Suisse c'est interdit dans les funicucu.., les finulirèr... enfin, les trucs qui grimpent les montagnes à cause de la pente qui dépasse parfois les 30° à l'ombre ! En plus, il vaut mieux que la chiotte portable ne soit pas équipée de roulettes !


----------



## gribouille (15 Novembre 2002)

bien surcuites c'est l'idéal pour faire du mastic pour bien calfater la carène de son petit yatch


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* En parlant de chiottes, une petite question :
un de mes amis néphriteux (j'aurais dû dire néfriteux parce qu'il est belge), se plaint qu'en Belgique il n'existe pas de chiotte portable qu'on puisse, par exemple, emmener avec soi dans les transports en commun !!!
De ce fait, en cas de besoin (arrffffff) il serait paré !!!
Cela existe t'il en France ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je sais qu'en Suisse c'est interdit dans les funicucu.., les finulirèr... enfin, les trucs qui grimpent les montagnes à cause de la pente qui dépasse parfois les 30° à l'ombre ! En plus, il vaut mieux que la chiotte portable ne soit pas équipée de roulettes !






*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu veux dire pour les coliques frénétiques


----------



## gribouille (15 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * bien surcuites c'est l'idéal pour faire du mastic pour bien calfater la carène de son petit yatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


les nouilles bien sur


----------



## gribouille (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Tu veux dire pour les coliques frénétiques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

idéal pour agrémenter le gravier des allées de son Jardin... mais faut être un sacré producteur....


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 

En plus, il vaut mieux que la chiotte portable ne soit pas équipée de roulettes !






*<hr /></blockquote>

Pourtant avec des roulettes c'est plus facile pour pousser


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Tu veux dire pour les coliques frénétiques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
Ouais ! celles à côté de qui la bourée auvergnate et la gigue bretonne ressemblent à des danses de salon !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Pourtant avec des roulettes c'est plus facile pour pousser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
D'accord, mais j'ai pas envie qu'on me dise : "Qu'est ce qu'il est con ce type !!!!" Arrrrffffff (con ce type... poufff pouffff!!!!!)


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* En parlant de chiottes, une petite question :
un de mes amis néphriteux (j'aurais dû dire néfriteux parce qu'il est belge), se plaint qu'en Belgique il n'existe pas de chiotte portable qu'on puisse, par exemple, emmener avec soi dans les transports en commun !!!
De ce fait, en cas de besoin (arrffffff) il serait paré !!!
Cela existe t'il en France ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je sais qu'en Suisse c'est interdit dans les funicucu.., les finulirèr... enfin, les trucs qui grimpent les montagnes à cause de la pente qui dépasse parfois les 30° à l'ombre ! En plus, il vaut mieux que la chiotte portable ne soit pas équipée de roulettes !






*<hr /></blockquote>

On n'a pas de chiottes portables, mais on a des pots gonflables, très pratique pour les déplacements, ça se glisse dans une poche, en cas de besoin tu le gonfles, quand t'as fini tu le dégonfles et tu le ranges. Malin, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
D'accord, mais j'ai pas envie qu'on me dise : "Qu'est ce qu'il est con ce type !!!!" Arrrrffffff (con ce type... poufff pouffff!!!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>

Allez prends un petit verre Mifuge [désolé]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elle est nulle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
ça se glisse dans une poche, en cas de besoin tu le gonfles*<hr /></blockquote>
... et si ça pète en cours de route tu dis que ta robe est mouchetée d'origine ou tu inventes un autre truc ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Euh ! Qu'est ce que le contrôleur a dit ?????
Il a dit : "Arrêt" ! Arrrrrrrrfffffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Poufffffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

idéal pour agrémenter le gravier des allées de son Jardin... mais faut être un sacré producteur.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Qu'est ce qu'on est pas prêts à faire pour avoir l'agréement *AB*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Je suis sûr que certains doivent nous trouver chiants !!! Arrrrrfffffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

[le scarabée pense qu'il va falloir faire du riz pour tout le monde à midi]


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
... et si ça pète en cours de route tu dis que ta robe est mouchetée d'origine ou tu inventes un autre truc ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Ça peut servir aussi de coussin pèteur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Servez-vous !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Ça peut servir aussi de coussin pèteur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Mais oui, beau brun !!!! Arrrrfffffffffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Servez-vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais pas ce qu'il a mangé le proprio de l'intestin qui a servi de modèle,
mais on dirait des boulettes de quelque chose


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Pourtant avec des roulettes c'est plus facile pour pousser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...où il est passé, Bébert ??????
suivez la ligne jaune....!!!!Arrrffffffff


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

Je suis parti chercher ma médaille de bronze !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...où il est passé, Bébert ??????
suivez la ligne jaune....!!!!Arrrffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Là tu dépasses les bornes !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Je sais pas ce qu'il a mangé le proprio de l'intestin qui a servi de modèle *<hr /></blockquote>
Je ne sais pas non plus ! Ce que je sais c'est qu'il était gérant d'un club de billard dans ma région avant que sa femme ne lui reproche de bouffer son capital...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis parti chercher ma médaille de bronze !    *


cool ! Arrrrfffffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Je ne sais pas non plus ! Ce que je sais c'est qu'il était gérant d'un club de billard dans ma région avant que sa femme ne lui reproche de bouffer son capital...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Il a dû s'asseoir dessus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
on a des pots gonflables*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est ce qu'on appelle "chipoter" ???


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Ça peut servir aussi de coussin pèteur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tiens ça me fait penser à une petite devinette

"Pourquoi ne fait-on pas de sac en peau de mérou ?"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

En plus, ça peut être dangereux ! La preuve, le jiu chitsu !!! Arrrrfffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

La peau de merou pète !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
"Pourquoi ne fait-on pas de sac en peau de mérou ?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>
Parce que la peau de mes roupettes !!! Arrrrfffffffffffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En plus, ça peut être dangereux ! La preuve, le jiu chitsu !!! Arrrrfffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tention critiques pas les arts marchiaux 'ta


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Et m.......... !!!


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

Honte sur nous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Je viens de regarder le menu de la cantine ce midi !!!
Quelqu'un veut ma mousse au chocolat ???


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
cool ! Arrrrfffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Et pour vous se sera des médailles en chocolat !


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

'tention critiques pas les arts marchiaux 'ta  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Et surtout pas le TAICHI (dans les coins) hihihi


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

Y'a du boudin ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Honte sur nous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...j'espère que jamais mes enfants ne tomberont sur ce thread...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...j'espère que jamais mes enfants ne tomberont sur ce thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon y vont pas nous chier une pendule non plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Chers Zadmins,
C'est vrai, nous avons poussé un peu trop loin...!!!
Comme Lafosse, je reste sceptique devant autant de débordements...!!!
J'assumerai !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Bon y vont pas nous chier une pendule non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Remarque comme dit mon pote Simon Cussonet...t'aurais l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Chers Zadmins,
C'est vrai, nous avons poussé un peu trop loin...!!!
Comme Lafosse, je reste sceptique devant autant de débordements...!!!
J'assumerai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'était le but de pousser le bouchon un peu loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est vrai qu'on commence à ceinturer là


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Chers Zadmins,
C'est vrai, nous avons poussé un peu trop loin...!!!
Comme Lafosse, je reste sceptique devant autant de débordements...!!!
J'assumerai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Alors tu vas essuyer les plâtres


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Je viens de regarder le menu de la cantine ce midi !!!
Quelqu'un veut ma mousse au chocolat ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Un petit crottin de rgnole ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Un petit crottin de rgnole ?




*<hr /></blockquote>






nan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 veux pas manger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 na!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Bon ! c'est pas tout ça ! il faut que je complète mes listes de délation maintenant :
j'avais déjà la liste des pervers, des obsédés, des fétichistes, 17 gros classeurs avec la liste des cons, 12 dossiers avec les emmerdeurs, 1 post-it avec le nom d'un super-gros-con (Non ! ne comptez pas sur moi !!!) mais où est ma liste des scatos tidju ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : ouais Jacksim, je sais, j'avais promis pour hier soir, mais depuis, j'ai fait un sacré bon boulot !!!! Arrrfffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Bon ! c'est pas tout ça ! il faut que je complète mes listes de délation maintenant :
j'avais déjà la liste des pervers, des obsédés, des fétichistes, 17 gros classeurs avec la liste des cons, 12 dossiers avec les emmerdeurs, 1 post-it avec le nom d'un super-gros-con (Non ! ne comptez pas sur moi !!!) mais où est ma liste des scatos tidju ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : ouais Jacksim, je sais, j'avais promis pour hier soir, mais depuis, j'ai fait un sacré bon boulot !!!! Arrrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Le fameux scatalogue que tout le monde redoute !!!


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

Cherche pas d'excuses !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Le fameux scatalogue que tout le monde redoute !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Arrrrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Attend un peu que je le remette ce soir à l'étroit suisse !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Arrrrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Attend un peu que je le remette ce soir à l'étroit suisse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

manu militari


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
manu militari  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
manu militari qui rira bien le dernier !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *...des gens bien mieux placés pour remuer la boue et lor du monde.*



Je me demande si, parfois, vous n'auriez pas tendance à me prendre un peu trop au pied de la lettre...
Le pied gauche, cela va sans dire. Ça porte bonheur...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...j'espère que jamais mes enfants ne tomberont sur ce thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Hum!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

M.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zut ! mon navigateur perd la boussole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faut que je réarme!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />* 
Je me demande si, parfois, vous n'auriez pas tendance à me prendre*<hr /></blockquote>








 Non non Doc ! Nous ne mangeons pas de ce pain là - il n'y a rien que du consentant ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : je subodore que tu l'as fait exprès !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheLittleLebowski:</font><hr />* 
Hum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
...ta gueule Little !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *Je subodore que tu l'as fait exprès !!!*



Même pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En outre, il ne fait pas bon subodorer sur ce thread !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* M.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zut ! mon navigateur perd la boussole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Au lieu de mener les gens en bateau, fallait plutôt venir en vespa ... sienne ! bien entendu !!! Arrrrffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 

ps : je sub odore  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Amis poéteurs cela suffit TheBig a l'odorat trés fin


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Novembre 2002)

Y'a des jours où t'es vraiment collant (2 remarques dans la journée)!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ras-le-bol quoi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Amis poéteurs cela suffit TheBig a l'odorat trés fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Pas que l'odorat d'ailleurs, d'après ce que répète ma femme à longueur de journée....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
 fallait plutôt venir en vespa ... sienne ! bien entendu !!! Arrrrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bon me revoilà,je pose ma vestale ,et, j'arrive


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />* 
En outre, il ne fait pas bon subodorer sur ce thread !   *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est d'ailleurs ce que dit une jeune japonaise enrhumée à son lutteur de mari voulant absolument décrocher un rôle dans un remake de Goldfinger.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : après celle-là, je suis au moins tranquille pour 15 jours !!!


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Au lieu de mener les gens en bateau, fallait plutôt venir en vespa ... sienne ! bien entendu !!! Arrrrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Ou dans ta chiotte !  Arf !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
C'est d'ailleurs ce que dit une jeune japonaise enrhumée à son lutteur de mari voulant absolument décrocher un rôle dans un remake de Goldfinger.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : après celle-là, je suis au moins tranquille pour 15 jours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Môsieur sumoque de nous !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (quinze jours !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Môsieur sumoque de nous !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (quinze jours !)   *<hr /></blockquote>
Je n'oserais pas ! surtout que l'histoire de Môhno le sumo se termine mal : pour l'empêcher de postuler, elle lui a tranché le kiki...!! Arrrfffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Bon d'accord ! kiki ... Môhno .... c'est pas très fin !!!


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Môsieur sumoque de nous !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (quinze jours !)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je l'impression qu'au niveau verre de saké, il y en a qui remplissent à ras et qui rigolent (tiens?)! 
(15 jours + 1 aspirine)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheLittleLebowski:</font><hr />* 
Je l'impression qu'au niveau verre de saké, il y en a qui remplissent à ras et qui rigolent (tiens?)! 
(15 jours + 1 aspirine)   *<hr /></blockquote>
Tiens, en parlant de saké, c'est toi qui va l'être si tu continues !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Je n'oserais pas ! surtout que l'histoire de Môhno le sumo se termine mal : pour l'empêcher de postuler, elle lui a tranché le kiki...!! Arrrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>

D'où le titre en son hommage "Moldfinger" ?


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Novembre 2002)

Être saké? T'es vache là...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
D'où le titre en son hommage "Moldfinger" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
Et s'il y était arrivé sans difficulté on l'aurait appellé : "Nosefinger" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheLittleLebowski:</font><hr />* 

Je l'impression qu'au niveau verre de saké, il y en a qui remplissent à ras et qui rigolent (tiens?)! 
(15 jours + 1 aspirine)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ce que j'aime avec les verres à Saké c'est toucher le fond


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

Je passe juste en tourista, et je vais bosser un petit quart d'heure


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bon d'accord ! kiki ... Môhno .... c'est pas très fin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si si tant que ça reste au niveau de la ceinture


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Ce que j'aime avec les verres à Saké c'est toucher le fond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
Moi, à chaque fois que je me retrouve devant un verre de saké, il me demande du fric ! Normal, le verre de saké quête !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Je passe juste en tourista
*<hr /></blockquote>
...ça s'appelle "passer en coup de vent" ???


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...ça s'appelle "passer en coup de vent" ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Elle nous couve une tem-pête !!!


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Moi, à chaque fois que je me retrouve devant un verre de saké, il me demande du fric ! Normal, le verre de saké quête !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

 j'vais prendre l'air


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Bon ! c'est pas tout ça ! il faut que je complète mes listes de délation maintenant :
j'avais déjà la liste des pervers, des obsédés, des fétichistes, 17 gros classeurs avec la liste des cons, 12 dossiers avec les emmerdeurs, 1 post-it avec le nom d'un super-gros-con (Non ! ne comptez pas sur moi !!!) mais où est ma liste des scatos tidju ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : ouais Jacksim, je sais, j'avais promis pour hier soir, mais depuis, j'ai fait un sacré bon boulot !!!! Arrrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

alors ? combien de suspects ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Petit proverbe : "celui qui a des crottes de nez, c'est qu'il a la vue basse !"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* 

alors ? combien de suspects ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Môsieur connait des gens qui se delectent de Proust ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* 
alors ? combien de suspects ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>







...je suis un peu embêté pour ma liste des fétichistes, je n'en ai qu'un pour le moment....!!


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Novembre 2002)

Et Kafka... (bis)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

TheLittleLebowski a dit:
			
		

> * Et Kafka... (bis)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les pôv ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 espérons que tout ça ne va pas nous retomber dessus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

...je ne croyais pas qu'il y avait autant de personnes dans le besoin sur MacGé...


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Et s'il y était arrivé sans difficulté on l'aurait appellé : "Nosefinger" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

On ne l'appellera plus  goldmember .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
On ne l'appellera plus  goldmember . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
C'était l'ex pseudo de Alain Testain !


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...je ne croyais pas qu'il y avait autant de personnes dans le besoin sur MacGé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et c'est dans le besoin que l'on reconnait ses amis !


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...je ne croyais pas qu'il y avait autant de personnes dans le besoin sur MacGé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petit le besoin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Ce thread restera gravé dans les anales de MacGé !!! Arrrrffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

Bon on va faire tapisserie longtemps comme ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Bon on va faire tapisserie longtemps comme ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est quand même la première fois qu'on peut dire "ce thread me fait ch...." sans vexer personne !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
C'est quand même la première fois qu'on peut dire "ce thread me fait ch...." sans vexer personne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Un vrai thread-union


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Si je comprends bien, quand on dit "j'ai besoin de toi", ça veut dire en réalité "arrête de me ch... dessus" !!! Arrrrfffffffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Un vrai thread-union  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Unifions


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Unifions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>







Arrête ! je me suis fait repérer en pouffant !


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Unifions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais pas pourquoi ça me fait penser à Fignon, qu'avait fait le trou dans un vieux tour de france


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Si je comprends bien, quand on dit "j'ai besoin de toi", ça veut dire en réalité "arrête de me ch... dessus" !!! Arrrrfffffffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et quand on est au bout du rouleau ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Unifions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
En te paraphrasant, je dirais que dans le fion, on n'est pas si mauvais que ça !


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Et quand on est au bout du rouleau ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

On prend un ticket de métro


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Je sais pas pourquoi ça me fait penser à Fignon*<hr /></blockquote>
D'ailleurs, quand sa femme pédalait péniblement dans une côte, on lui disait toujours "change de fignon, ce sera plus facile !!!" !!!


----------



## barbarella (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
D'ailleurs, quand sa femme pédalait péniblement dans une côte, on lui disait toujours "change de fignon, ce sera plus facile !!!" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'était dur pour elle, elle manquait de minéraux elle faisait un régime sans selle


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Novembre 2002)

vi elle devrait lire plus souvent certains sujets du bar macgé qui facilitent le transit intestinal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
C'était dur pour elle, elle manquait de minéraux elle faisait un régime sans selle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...d'où l'appellation "selles de bain" quand on se lâche dans une baignoire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
D'ailleurs, quand sa femme pédalait péniblement dans une côte, on lui disait toujours "change de fignon, ce sera plus facile !!!" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## barbarella (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...d'où l'appellation "selles de bain" quand on se lâche dans une baignoire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Heureusement que le vomitoire était large, elle pouvait sortir rapidement


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2002)

Z'avez vu ? Les chiottes ont perdus leurs 5 étoiles ! Y'en a plus que 3 !!! Les inspecteurs d'un guide culinaire et gastronomique sont sûrement passés par là et un truc indigeste leur a été servi.


----------



## barbarella (16 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien que des jaloux des constipés, qui n'ont pas pris la peine de fouiller, pour comprendre toute la noblesse de nos propos. Enfin, ces étoiles c'est quand même du bronze


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2002)

Je croyais que ce fil (électrique) était mort de sa belle mort hier soir. Ce matin, trop occupé à bouger pour laisser un écran traîner sur MacGé.

Et que vois-je ? C'est reparti ? il va falloir que je me tape tous les posts en retard pour ne pas avoir l'air d'un béotien.

Vous ne savez pas vous retenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon, en attendant que j'ai lu vos éructations (pour ne pas dire pire), un peu de culture : je vous conseille la lecture d'un bouquin :

Les lieux. Histoire des commodités
de Roger-Henri Guerrand, à la Découverte (1997)

L'ayant acheté il y a quelques temps, Je l'ai lu en partie hier soir (devinez pourquoi) et il y a de l'info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, malheureusement assez peu sur les toilettes des cafés, beaucoup sur les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne vais pas m'étaler plus. Je ne voudrais pas être du genre "Bouse-toi de là que je m'y mette".


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2002)

Tu tombes bien on avait justement besoin de papier !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2002)

Non non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu arrives au bon moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je t'en prie developpe un peu


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Novembre 2002)

y a aussi  baignade interdite où figurent les chiottes de l'étoile noire, antichambre dans la vraie vie du bar macgé


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Je t'en prie developpe un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je n'ai pas le papier sur moi, je ne peux donc pas dérouler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une curiosité cependant pour le Scarabée qui connaît l'Aubrac. Les notes sur les toilettes des cafés parisiens se résument à peu près à une citation d'un grand ponte de l'hygiène qui, scandalisé de l'état des dits lieux, subodorait que cet état de fait n'était pas sans relation avec l'origine rurale (et comme chacun sait, souvent auvergnate ou du massif central) de la plupart des tenanciers : l'habitude de la campagne...

Mais, vous voyez, arrivant en retard aujourd'hui, je suis atteint d'incontinence verbale, il me faudrait être plus pète-sec si je veux être entendu.

Espérons que ce n'était qu'un pet de travers.


----------



## barbarella (16 Novembre 2002)

y'en a qui ont créer un club


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * y'en a qui ont créer un club
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas très loin de chez moi, je pourrai aller y faire un tour. Mais, pour le coup, c'est là qu'on risque de péter un plomb. Aïe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, il ne faut pas confondre : c'est bien  une cédille et pas une chiure de mouche.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 


Espérons que ce n'était qu'un pet de travers.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Travers de porc alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Désolé ni vois aucune offense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'ai encore faim là


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Travers de porc alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Désolé ni vois aucune offense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'ai encore faim là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

Pas de quoi être désolé. j'en ai l'eau à la bouche.
(l'eau à la bouche ??? j'ai du me tromper de thread sur ce coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Bon appétit.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2002)

D'ailleurs j'y vais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne soirée et bon week-end à tous


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2002)

Moi de même.


----------



## barbarella (16 Novembre 2002)

Bon week-end


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bon week-end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...et que la nuit vous soit propisse...Arrfffff


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...et que la nuit vous soit propisse...Arrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

T'es indécrottable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous avez vu la pub en haut de l'écran ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Novembre 2002)

C'est pas vrai, j'en crois pas mes yeux, toujours les mêmes.

Ce soir pour dîner : Canard à la bordelaise, arrosé de Pisse dru.

Mais où va-t-on ?


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

Dans le mur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce soir tortellinnis au fromage et à la crème fraiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est devenu le coin à la mode les chiottes? l'avis aux users de l'étoile noire et du jour?


----------



## barbarella (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Dans le mur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce soir tortellinnis au fromage et à la crème fraiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est devenu le coin à la mode les chiottes? l'avis aux users de l'étoile noire et du jour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui c'est très PEOPLE, le dernier endroit pour voir et être vu. Exhibitionnistes bienvenue


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Oui c'est très PEOPLE, le dernier endroit pour voir et être vu. Exhibitionnistes bienvenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

On ne fait que reprendre de vieilles traditions. Sans remonter à Rabelais, du sieur Vatout, secrétaire de Louis-Philippe et membre de l'Académie française :

Mes habits ne sentent pas l'ambre
Mon équipage brille peu
Mais, que m'importe ?
Un pot de chambre
Suffit bien à un maire d'Eu.

(Tiré du bouquin signalé plus haut).


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

Mais qu'est-ce qui lui prend aujourd'hui à LucG? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reprend tes esprits et arrête de poster intelligemment


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2002)

Rien que des images pour Kamkil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (skk ça veut dire sérial Kamkil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?)


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Mais qu'est-ce qui lui prend aujourd'hui à LucG? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Reprend tes esprits et arrête de poster intelligemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

T'inquiète, ce n'est qu'une absence momentanée : une bonne nuit et il n'y paraîtra plus. D'ailleurs, je passe par là avant d'aller au lit (ben, comme tout le monde, non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et que vois-je, Kamkil qui traîne encore, désoeuvré au lieu de lire la célèbre scène du petit cabinet de Combray dans Proust. Quel manque de sérieux.

Bon, ça y est, je suis soulagé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'y vais.


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Rien que des images pour Kamkil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[plié en deux]
Pi-pi, Ka-Ka, Pot-Pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MDRRRRRRRRRRRR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/plié en deux]
Pour mon pseudo c'est une longue histoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sache simplement qu'à l'origine (environ deux ou trois ans) je voulais prendre caméléon comme pseudo mais c'était déjà pris un peu partout alors de fil en aiguille j'ai inventé celui là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait je devrais utiliser kyamkil puisqu'il y aurait mes initiales dedans mais ce serait imprononçable


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, ça y est, je suis soulagé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'a abreuvé les cactus à little scarab?


----------



## Mulattabianca (16 Novembre 2002)




----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />*











*<hr /></blockquote>
Voilà de quoi nous aider à décorer les chiottes rapidement et efficacement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vous l'accord c'est au prix de certains autres désagréments


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2002)

Pour Doc

 <font color="white">
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />* 

En outre, il ne fait pas bon subodorer sur ce thread !   *<hr /></blockquote>


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
C'est d'ailleurs ce que dit une jeune japonaise enrhumée à son lutteur de mari voulant absolument décrocher un rôle dans un remake de Goldfinger.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : après celle-là, je suis au moins tranquille pour 15 jours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Subo (enrhumée) &gt; Sumo   Doré&gt;(Gold)finger

 y avait autre chose ? seul TheBig le sait !!!

  </font color>


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2002)

Un petit coup de peinture pour entamer la 14 iéme page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le blanc était tout indiqué


----------



## bebert (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

T'es indécrottable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous avez vu la pub en haut de l'écran ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

Y'a des promos ches "Scato" en ce moment ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

On ne fait que reprendre de vieilles traditions. Sans remonter à Rabelais, du sieur Vatout, secrétaire de Louis-Philippe et membre de l'Académie française :

Mes habits ne sentent pas l'ambre
Mon équipage brille peu
Mais, que m'importe ?
Un pot de chambre
Suffit bien à un maire d'Eu.

(Tiré du bouquin signalé plus haut).   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et qu'en pense le maire d'Houilles


----------



## bebert (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Et qu'en pense le maire d'Houilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<hr /></blockquote>

Sans oublier le maire de Grace mais tout le monde la connait n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Sans oublier le maire de Grace mais tout le monde la connait n'est-ce pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben non


----------



## ApplePie (17 Novembre 2002)

millième visiteur du mur des chiottes, il y a une prime ??


----------



## barbarella (17 Novembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * millième visiteur du mur des chiottes, il y a une prime ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui, tu me fais un cadeau


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ben oui, tu me fais un cadeau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Attention qu'il ne bégaye pas, pour le cadeau


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * millième visiteur du mur des chiottes, il y a une prime ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enfin un peu de fraicheur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oui bien sur ! ... la prime à verrat


----------



## maousse (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Enfin un peu de fraicheur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
La prime à gaz ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est temps de se coucher


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
La prime à gaz ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est temps de se coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *<hr /></blockquote>

ça on peut le dire .... quand c'est "flat" tu lances


----------



## minime (17 Novembre 2002)

Non au dégazage sauvage dans les forums publics !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2002)

Les forums pueblics  ?


----------



## maousse (17 Novembre 2002)

Peur de la marée noire ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Peur de la marée noire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal sous le pet troll le mérou P...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2002)

ette


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2002)

Celà va sans dire que j'as hûme


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2002)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> * Celà va sans dire que j'as hûme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous aurez bien compris que j'ai des problèmes d'identité !!!

Mais on a son Kant à soi


----------



## barbarella (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Vous aurez bien compris que j'ai des problèmes d'identité !!!

Mais on a son Kant à soi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Et moi j'ai mon terlan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(de plus en plus honte)


----------



## aricosec (17 Novembre 2002)

tout ça n'vaut pas une petite vidange
dans la cabane au fond de mon petit bois
tout ça n'vaut pas,quand les coliques me dérange
une recherche d'un nouveau petit endroit


----------



## kamkil (18 Novembre 2002)

Ma cabane au fond du jardin
Moi j'y vais quand j'ai besoin
C'est un charmant petit trou
Tout entouré de cailloux

Y a des mouches qui bourdonnent
Des abeilles qui frelonnent
Y a pas de tout à l'égout
Alors on fait sur les cailloux

C'est un charmant petit coin
Ma cabane au fond du jardin

Elle trône tout au bout
D'un chemin plein de cailloux
Y a un arbre juste à côté
C'est pratique pour s'essuyer

Si c'était un acacia
Avec les feuilles on pourrait pas
Elles sont bien trop petites
Et les épines, ça irrite

Même les dames l'aiment bien
Ma cabane au fond du jardin

Accroché au clou rouillé
Y a du journal déchiré
Et quand on est constipé
On le lit pour patienter

Pour se laver le derrière
On file jusqu'à la rivière
Elle est pleine de cailloux
Qui dansent dans les remous

Elle est belle comme le matin
Ma cabane au fond du jardin

Ma cabane au fond du jardin
Je lui dois tous mes quatrains
Dès que j'y pose ma prose
Immédiatement je compose

Mais ce coin de paradis
Un jour ou l'autre sera détruit
Et je ne reverrai plus
Ses belles planches vermoulues

Elle sera l'objet de mon chagrin,
Ma cabane au fond du jardin
Et même si on la détruisait,
Je l'aimais, je l'aime, je l'aimerai


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

Eh ben, y'en a que ça inspire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

Kamkil ! ...Ce poème est beau comme la vie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu viens de donner à ce thread le petit coup de pouce cultureux qui lui manquait pour entrer dans la légende de MacGé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...maintenant, c'est fait !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

Attention : je viens de recevoir un message en phoque... euh non, en morse de l'Amiral qui désire poster dans ce thread :
"Aux posteurs de MacGé - stop - ai grave problèmes de drisses - stop - pouvez-vous m'aider - stop - merci - stop" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Kamkil ! ...Ce poème est beau comme la vie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu viens de donner à ce thread le petit coup de pousse cultureux qui lui manquait pour entrer dans la légende de MacGé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...maintenant, c'est fait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

[TheBig je me suis permis de corriger l'ortographe,bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

Arrrffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu pousses le professionnalisme dans ses derniers retranchements...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2002)

Puis-je me joindre à vous ??????
Arrrfffffffffff !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Kamkil ! ...Ce poème est beau comme la vie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu viens de donner à ce thread le petit coup de pouce cultureux qui lui manquait pour entrer dans la légende de MacGé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...maintenant, c'est fait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Dieu sait que j'apprécie grandement les interventions de Kamkil (quand il y en a et qu'il ne dort pas devant "qui est en ligne"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais ce poème ne serait-il pas la version Laurent Gerra du tube de Cabrel ? Si je dis une bêtise, vous avez droit à graffiter plein de noms d'oiseau à mon sujet sur le mur des chiottes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

Merci de ne pas déborder sur les forums techniques.....!!!Arrrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est ici que ça se passe...


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

C'est cela même. Kamkil n'a pas dû pousser très fort sortir ce lingot!


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Merci de ne pas déborder sur les forums techniques.....!!!Arrrffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toutes mes excuses, j'avais oublié ta sensibilité à la technique. Je vais essayer de me retenir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *Kamkil n'a pas dû pousser très fort sortir ce lingot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...T'as déjà fumé de grand matin Bébert !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zémo Roïd:</font><hr />* Puis-je me joindre à vous ??????
Arrrfffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Veux tu rentrer d'où tu viens toi !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

BEBERT ET L'OMNIBUS
de Yves Robert avec Petit Gibus
fiction 1963 noir et blanc 1h35min

  "La veille des vacances, pendant des 
courses à la Samaritaine, Bébert, gamin 
capricieux et insolent, fausse compagnie 
à sa famille. Le petit garçon accumule 
les bêtises, alors que son grand frère 
Thiennot (J. Higelin) court les filles. "


Il a grandi, le Bébert, depuis le temps, mais pas tellement changé au fond (du couloir, à gauche) :


2003 : L'EXPRESS BEBERT : vidéo psychédélique. Durée 30".

"Le matin de bonne heure, Bébert court le guilledou sur les forums de MacGé. Le grand garçon accumule les bêtises, etc., etc."


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Veux tu rentrer d'où tu viens toi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>
...faut pas pousser !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2002)

Mon petit Zemo,veux tu rentrer à la maison !!!


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...T'as déjà fumé de grand matin Bébert !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>

Il est amateur de gros cigares


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

Au fait : ça put les colains


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* BEBERT ET L'OMNIBUS
de Yves Robert avec Petit Gibus
fiction 1963 noir et blanc 1h35min
*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai la cassette ! Un bon petit film sympa.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />*
Il a grandi, le Bébert, depuis le temps, mais pas tellement changé au fond (du couloir, à gauche) :
*<hr /></blockquote>
...j'ai un pote qu'on appelle aussi Bébert, depuis si longtemps qu'on ne sait même plus ni son nom ni son prénom...
J'en ai connu d'autres aussi, des Bébert ...
Leurs points communs : ils sont attachants, farceurs, fidèles en amitié et bons vivants - leur seul défaut : une mélancolie qui, parfois, leur saute dessus sans crier gare ... et alors, il nous faut 2 jours pour leur remonter le moral !!!
Me tromperais-je Bébert ???


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

On fait dans "l'astrologie des noms" maintenant ?


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...T'as déjà fumé de grand matin Bébert !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne fume pas et je ne suis pas tomber dedans (la cuvette des chiottes) quand j'était petit !


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zémo Roïd:</font><hr />* 
...faut pas pousser !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>


Il faudrait revoir le fondement de ce sujet


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * On fait dans "l'astrologie des noms" maintenant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je croyais que t'étais proctologue !


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...j'ai un pote qu'on appelle aussi Bébert, depuis si longtemps qu'on ne sait même plus ni son nom ni son prénom...
J'en ai connu d'autres aussi, des Bébert ...
Leurs points communs : ils sont attachants, farceurs, fidèles en amitié et bons vivants - leur seul défaut : une mélancolie qui, parfois, leur saute dessus sans crier gare ... et alors, il nous faut 2 jours pour leur remonter le moral !!!
Me tromperais-je Bébert ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Plus sérieusement, y'a beaucoup de vrai dans ce que tu dis !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Il faudrait revoir le fondement de ce sujet 









*<hr /></blockquote>
...céance tenante !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Il faudrait revoir le fondement de ce sujet 









*<hr /></blockquote>

J'en tombe assis. Aurions-nous atteint le fond du trou ?


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

J'en tombe assis. Aurions-nous atteint le fond du trou ?    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est un trou sans fond ! Nous voilà parti jusqu'au centre de la terre !


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

J'en tombe assis. Aurions-nous atteint le fond du trou de balle ?    *<hr /></blockquote>

Il manquait quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

Dans le fond,un thread sans querelles intestines


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Dans le fond,un thread sans querelles intestines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...malgré que nous soyons tous des fouteurs de merde...


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Il manquait quelque chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis allé au concert d'Alanis Morissette à Bâle au mois d'août dernier.
Ça me fait penser à un truc mai j'ose pas le dire (trop de respect pour la chanteuse).
À vous de deviner une phrase  hi hi hi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Ça me fait penser à un truc mai j'ose pas le dire (trop de respect pour la chanteuse).
À vous de deviner une phrase&amp;#8230;  hi hi hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Alain en latin ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...malgré que nous soyons tous des fouteurs de merde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Je plains celui qui va trancher dans le vif du sujet


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Alain en latin ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est Lepen qui va faire la gueule, si on se met au latin


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

Attention,viens de recevoir message"On vous a à l'uil,vous étes dans la ligne de mire !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








D'ici à ce qu'on se retrouve en orbite


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

Je viens de recevoir un mail de la préfecture, nous sommes tous convoqués au cabinet du Ministre, ça va être chaud


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens de recevoir un mail de la préfecture, nous sommes tous convoqués au cabinet du Ministre, ça va être chaud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...le temps de rassembler mes papiers (toilette arrrffff) et j'arrive !!!


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

Je vais voir ma "garde-robe", faudra être classe


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

Faut y aller avec aisance quand même,


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...le temps de rassembler mes papiers (toilette arrrffff) et j'arrive !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

La chasse est ouverte.


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

La chasse est ouverte.    *<hr /></blockquote>

Messieurs les français tirez les premiers


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens de recevoir un mail de la préfecture, nous sommes tous convoqués au cabinet du Ministre, ça va être chaud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'peux pas j'ai une gastro, j'voudrais pas contaminer tous le monde !


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

J'peux pas j'ai une gastro, j'voudrais pas contaminer tous le monde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Fallait pas manger tant de Pets-de-nonne


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

La chasse est ouverte.    *<hr /></blockquote>

En fait, à ce qu'on m'a dit, il y a de l'eau dans le gaz entre le ministre et son directeur de cabinet. Le ministre aurait dit : "ça va péter", mais ce ne sont que des bruits de couloir (au fond, à gauche).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

 (au fond, à gauche).    *<hr /></blockquote>
 Premiére porte à droite


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
 Premiére porte à droite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

La politique, même ici !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

La politique, même ici !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Le lieu me paraissait indiqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais comme c'était aussi dans une chanson de Bashung,il y avait plusieurs débouchés possibles


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Le lieu me paraissait indiqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais comme c'était aussi dans une chanson de Bashung,il y avait plusieurs débouchés possibles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Excuse-moi, je suis un peu bouché


----------



## maousse (18 Novembre 2002)

bon, alors, c'est par où l'entretient du cabinet du ministre ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

Par la même occasion, présentons au Ministre une pétition pour le retour des vespasiennes gratuites dans nos quartiers...!!! Marre de devoir payer pour se soulager, marre de ne plus pouvoir discuter avec son voisin en faisant pipi la tête au vent ...


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * bon, alors, c'est par où l'entretient du cabinet du ministre ?  *



T'es bouché ? On a dit qu'il fallait suivre la ligne jaune !


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * bon, alors, c'est par où l'entretient du cabinet du ministre ?  *



L'entretient ??? Bon, pour cete fois on passe l'éponge.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

Vespasiennes, maisons closes... même combat !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

T'es bouché ? On a dit qu'il fallait suivre la ligne jaune !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>

Excuse-moi encore, je n'y ai vu que du bleu (de méthylène)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Vespasiennes...  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le ciel se couvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une Ondine se prépare !


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Le ciel se couvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une Ondine se prépare !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Ondiiiine, àààà taaaaaaaable


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Ondiiiine, àààà taaaaaaaable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Allez ! J'y vais aussi ...
Bon App à toutes et tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

Vous êtes indécrottables...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> * Vous êtes indécrottables...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si même le Doc s'y met maintenant, on peut passer à la vitesse supérieure ...
Marre de ces posts un tantinet mous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Si même le Doc s'y met maintenant, on peut passer à la vitesse supérieure ...
Marre de ces posts un tantinet mous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
On risque le dérapage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si on passe à la vitesse supérieure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le pire c'est pour Doc , c'est à lui que reviendra le mot de la fin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Le pire c'est pour Doc , c'est à lui que reviendra le mot de la fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...Doc, par son thread outrancier et provocateur, a engendré un monstre dont la durée de vie sera égale à l'infinie foirosité de nos esprits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nul doute qu'il ne s'en morde déjà les doigts tout en espérant qu'il soit passé les laver avant !!!


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...Doc, par son thread outrancier et provocateur, a engendré un monstre dont la durée de vie sera égale à l'infinie foirosité de nos esprits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nul doute qu'il ne s'en morde déjà les doigts tout en espérant qu'il soit passé les laver avant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

A la première lecture j'ai lu furiosité, c'est vrai que même s'il n'éxiste pas ce qualificatif s'adapte bien à  l'esprit de certains d'entre nous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...Doc, par son thread outrancier et provocateur, a engendré un monstre dont la durée de vie sera égale à l'infinie foirosité de nos esprits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Fions nous pas aux apparences,parfois l'esprit a des limites que la raison ne connait pas.


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ondiiiine, àààà taaaaaaaable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>






Voici Ondine des pokémons préparant la soupe !!!


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Fions nous pas aux apparences,parfois l'esprit a des limites que la raison ne connait pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

On pourrait aussi dire : La raison a des limites que nos esprits ne connaissent pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Fions nous pas aux apparences,parfois l'esprit a des limites que la raison ne connait pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
Ce qui ne nous empêche pas tous les jours de remercier la nature d'avoir empêché les éléphants de voler....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Ce qui ne nous empêche pas tous les jours de remercier la nature d'avoir empêché les éléphants de voler.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

Je n'ose pas imaginer la période de migration


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Je n'ose pas imaginer la période de migration  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>

Faudra pas sortir sans capuche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Je n'ose pas imaginer la période de migration  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>
si si ! Imagine : une cohorte d'éléphants volant en V, tels des connards sauvages... Toi, tu es dans ta Twingo, sur l'autoroute, et tu les vois à 12 heures en rase-mottes venant vers toi !
Tes doigts se crispent sur la commande du toit ouvrant qui refuse de se fermer ... un cauchemar, je te dis ! un cauchemar !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Faudra pas sortir sans cacapuche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Décidément l'ortographe aujourd'hui !


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Décidement l'ortographe aujourd'hui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Dessine moi un Q pour voir ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
si si ! Imagine : une cohorte d'éléphants volant en V, tels des connards sauvages... Toi, tu es dans ta Twingo, sur l'autoroute, et tu les vois à 12 heures en rase-mottes venant vers toi !
Tes doigts se crispent sur la commande du toit ouvrant qui refuse de se fermer ... un cauchemar, je te dis ! un cauchemar !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>












 j'imagine très bien l'ouverture des portes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Dessine moi un Q pour voir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Avec des moutons ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HMmmmppPFFF
Non rien j'imaginais Saint-Ex faire la chasse aux éléphants...


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Décidément l'ortographe aujourd'hui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

Un petit dérapage incontrôlé


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

J'vais chercher un petit coin, et bosser un moment


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * J'vais chercher un petit coin, et bosser un moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je te conseille Montcuq. Tu salueras M. le maire de ma part !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Non rien j'imaginais Saint-Ex faire la chasse aux éléphants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
En plus, les éléphants, c'est défense d'y voir !!! C'est du "carpet-bombing", ils y vont au feeling comme certaines de nos collègues au peeling, c'est-à-dire sans compter et à travers tout !!!
Une véritable nuisance ces bestioles !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

Je propose que l'on crée une fondation pour réunir et dédommager tous les pauvres gars qui vont se faire virer parce qu'ils postent plus qu'ils ne travaillent depuis le début de la semaine...
membre n° 1 : moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est honteux ! Le PNB belge s'en ressent déjà....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 

Une véritable nuisance ces bestioles !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu te trompes !!(nul)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

ette de Jericho (faisons tomber le mur des chiottes disaient ils)


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

Je m'inscris aussi. 

En tant que scientifique, je fais aussi des stats : j'ai regardé la page des derniers posts sur l'ensemble des forums de MacGé : le mur des chiottes, à cette heure, passait les 50% des posts. Les admins vont finir par faire la toilette des forums.


----------



## gribouille (18 Novembre 2002)

Burp (squaté)


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * ette de Jericho (faisons tomber le mur des chiottes disaient ils)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrêtez, vous me faites barrir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Tu te trompes !!(nul)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
Petit, j'imaginais que les nénuphars avaient été créés spécialement pour que les éléphants traversent les étangs...
J'en avais quelques-uns sur le plan d'eau derrière chez moi mais je les ai enlevés pour éviter que les éléphants ne viennent ch...... devant ma porte...
Depuis, je suis tranquille !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : c'était la minute surréaliste.....


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Je te conseille Montcuq. Tu salueras M. le maire de ma part !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Il y fait pas trop noir ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Arrêtez, vous me faites barrir.   
*<hr /></blockquote>
White ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Petit, j'imaginais que les nénuphars avaient été créés spécialement pour que les éléphants traversent les étangs...
J'en avais quelques-uns sur le plan d'eau derrière chez moi mais je les ai enlevés pour éviter que les éléphants ne viennent ch...... devant ma porte...
Depuis, je suis tranquille !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : c'était la minute surréaliste.....  *<hr /></blockquote>
Méfies toi en matiére de surréalisme,certains on en vu marcher sur l'eau ...
Tu as bien raison,chacun nettoie devant sa porte et les vaches seront bien gardées


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Il y fait pas trop noir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Va voir sur leur site !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Il y fait pas trop noir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Non ! Il prend sa vessie pour une lanterne, alors ça aide.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
White ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Lyndon !!


----------



## barbarella (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Va voir sur leur site !  














*<hr /></blockquote>

http://www.bebert/montcuq.com

marche pas


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Je te conseille Montcuq. Tu salueras M. le maire de ma part !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Le q est d'ailleurs superfétatoire, puisqu'on ne le prononce pas. D'où l'expression bien connue : "il ne faut pas parler de q", malencontreusement souvent détournée de son sens premier. Enfin, n'en parlons plus.


----------



## gribouille (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

http://www.bebert/montcuq.com

marche pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

C'EST OQP bordel


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Lyndon !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>

-Tong.
J'ai comme l'impression qu'on se  répète  !


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

C'EST OQP bordel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

CQFD !


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 


J'ai comme l'impression qu'on se  répète *<hr /></blockquote>

La re-pétition est à la base de la pédagoguegie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

-Tong.
J'ai comme l'impression qu'on se  répète  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

D'ailleurs sérieusement Barry White était barytong 









C'est donc TheBig qui avait tout bon !!!


----------



## gribouille (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 


J'ai comme l'impression qu'on se  répète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

le tube digestif produit toujours un éternel retour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 
le tube digestif produit toujours un éternel retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...le mouvement per pet uel en quelque sorte !!!


----------



## bebert (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...le mouvement per pet uel en quelque sorte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'a dit M. Spock quand il a atterit sur Terre la première fois en visitant les chiottes du bar MacG : "Je viens en paix". Et en partant : "Vivez longtemps et pros pet rez." Méga-warrf !


----------



## gribouille (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
 Méga-warrf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

accrochez vous, une rangée de pissotières vient de décoller sous l'onde de choc....


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

accrochez vous, une rangée de pissotières vient de décoller sous l'onde de choc....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Il est interdit de franchir le mur des chiottes à basse altitude, veuillez regagner vos places et rattacher vos ceintures.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

accrochez vous, une rangée de pissotières vient de décoller sous l'onde de choc....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est Cap Canaveral içi,ceci dit là bas aussi tout le monde vient poser son SKUD


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

Vous me faites penser à ce film de Walt Disney qui raconte le voyage d'une petite crotte dans un espace virtuel : "Etron"... je crois ???


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

C'est Cap Canaveral içi,ceci dit là bas aussi tout le monde vient poser son SKUD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Va falloir une lavette spéciale pour nettoyer tout ça


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Vous me faites penser à ce film de Walt Disney qui raconte le voyage d'une petite crotte dans un espace virtuel : "Etron"... je crois ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu confonds pas avec "Péter ? Pan !"


----------



## bebert (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Va falloir une lavette spéciale pour nettoyer tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>






PS : on est seulement lundi et je suis déjà fatigué : un supo et au lit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

Mauvaise nouvelle : DocEvil s'est fait éjecter du forum pour apologie de thèses pipicacaïennes...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne dépassera donc jamais les 17 posts...
Je réclame une minute de chilence à sa mémoire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant, je l'avais prévenu ... un jeune homme si propre sur lui !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






P..... d'époque !


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 






PS : on est seulement lundi et je suis déjà fatigué : un supo et au lit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Normal t'arrêtes pas de faire la navette entre les sreds,


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Mauvaise nouvelle : DocEvil s'est fait éjecter du forum pour apologie de thèses pipicacaïennes...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne dépassera donc jamais les 17 posts...
Je réclame une minute de chilence à sa mémoire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant, je l'avais prévenu ... un jeune homme si propre sur lui !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






P..... d'époque !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Encore un coup de Latrines Maigrai


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Mauvaise nouvelle : DocEvil s'est fait éjecter du forum pour apologie de thèses pipicacaïennes...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne dépassera donc jamais les 17 posts...
Je réclame une minute de chilence à sa mémoire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant, je l'avais prévenu ... un jeune homme si propre sur lui !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






P..... d'époque !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Il faut dire que, jusque là, les modérateurs avaient été assez laxatifs.


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2002)

A lire, si ça urge....











PS: Qui-est-ce qui poste également dans les autres forums? hummmmm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

Pour avoir quelques lignes dans les "Zactus des forums", il conviendrait de rehausser le débat ...

Et maintenant, une question purement technique :

Est-il dangereux de péter devant un ordi relié à un firewall (risques d'explosions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* A lire, si ça urge....











*<hr /></blockquote>
Vous avez vu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dans certains cas, la "turista" s'appelle aussi "Kaboulite" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"... ... bonjour Docteur ! Je crois avoir une kaboulite ... ppftttppfpftttttttt" - de là à s'entendre dire qu'il s'agit plutôt d'une "maboulite" ....


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* A lire, si ça urge....











PS: Qui-est-ce qui poste également dans les autres forums? hummmmm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Thebig, un jour il y a fait 10 posts


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* A lire, si ça urge....










*<hr /></blockquote>

Extraits du site ci-dessus :

"Quelles en sont les formes ? 

Les formes légères à modérés ne nécessitent pas de traitement spécifique"

Sur les forums, on est bien modérés par les modérateurs, non ?

Donc, pas de traitement spécifique, on peut continuer sans risques d'effets secondaires


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Thebig, un jour il y a fait 10 posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Traîtresse ! Barbarella !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'était un jour où je déprimais !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je reviens de quelques jours de vacances, je me dis "tiens, allons voir ce qui se passe sur MacGé afin de nous resourcer culturellement" ... et je tombe sur ce thread infâme et indigne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jacksim ! C'est contraire à la charte du forum de profiter de son statut d'admin pour utiliser le pseudo des autres....
Sachez que je me désolidarise de cette honte scatologique !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je reviens de quelques jours de vacances, je me dis "tiens, allons voir ce qui se passe sur MacGé afin de nous resourcer culturellement" ... et je tombe sur ce thread infâme et indigne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jacksim ! C'est contraire à la charte du forum de profiter de son statut d'admin pour utiliser le pseudo des autres....
Sachez que je me désolidarise de cette honte scatologique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Excuses nous on a profité que tu avais le dos tourné(honk!),pour essayer de poster plus haut que notre Q  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Honte sur nous


----------



## bebert (19 Novembre 2002)

Ça y'est, il fait un caca nerveux !


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Ça y'est, il fait un caca nerveux !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas la cacatastrophe. Y a qu'aqu'a pas faire attention. Il va se cacalmer.


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je reviens de quelques jours de vacances, je me dis "tiens, allons voir ce qui se passe sur MacGé afin de nous resourcer culturellement" ... et je tombe sur ce thread infâme et indigne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jacksim ! C'est contraire à la charte du forum de profiter de son statut d'admin pour utiliser le pseudo des autres....
Sachez que je me désolidarise de cette honte scatologique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

J'en connais qui renient leur Q pour un pet, j'en ai jamais connu qui reniaient leurs posts pour un prout


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Ça y'est, il fait un caca nerveux !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca mérite un lavage de cerveau!


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

Ca mérite un lavage de cerveau!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai l'impression que tes connaissances en anatomie sont très approximatives


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (19 Novembre 2002)

Jamais vu un sujet aussi long sur une pièce aussi petite dans une maison (qu'est ce que ça sera quand on parlera du placard à balais) mais qu'est-ce qu'on rigole... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*[mode little fait le malin et va se faire engeuler]*

En tout cas on peut dire que ça sent l'_vî cou_





 ... 

*[/mode little fait le malin et va se faire engeuler] * 

Comprenne qui pourra...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

Si les Lebowski sont comme les Dalton on devrait pas tarder à voir le Big


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheLittleLebowski:</font><hr />*
[mode little fait le malin et va se faire engeuler]
En tout cas on peut dire que ça sent l'vî cou





 ... 
[/mode little fait le malin et va se faire engeuler]  
     Comprenne qui pourra... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
Ta gueule Little !!!


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (19 Novembre 2002)

Pfff!!!


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (19 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Si les Lebowski sont comme les Dalton on devrait pas tarder à voir le Big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, juste le temps d'allumer sa pipe, de mettre ses pantoufles, de sortir le chien et il arrive...


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Si les Lebowski sont comme les Dalton on devrait pas tarder à voir le Big
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 remarques en passant  (si l'on peut dire) :
- les Dalton, ils sont bien 4, alors où sont les 2 autres ?
- Logiquement, little, c'est le petit, l'intelligent (si l'on peut dire), Joe. TheBig, c'est le grand, Averell, le ... (J'ai dit une connerie là  ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).

C'est pas moi, Monsieur, c'est Petit Scarabée qui l'a dit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 


C'est pas moi, Monsieur, c'est Petit Scarabée qui l'a dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu serais pas un peu fouteur de m... toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheLittleLebowski:</font><hr />* 
Ouais, juste le temps d'allumer sa pipe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

D'où l'expression consacrée "fumes c'est du belge"


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Tu serais pas un peu fouteur de m... toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

La délation, c'est pas trop mon truc, mais le mur des chiottes, c'est souvent utilisé pour ça, non ? alors je voulais voir. Et merde, j'ai signé, fallait pas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En tous cas, pas de réponse d'un des 4 ? Lebowski. Sont-ils en train de se crêper la barbe ? Ont-ils été ramassés par la police ? mordus par 'tanplan ? Il nous faudrait un vrai Luke pour le savoir.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

 Il nous faudrait un vrai Luke pour le savoir.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Skywalker ne vois tu rien venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Le coté sombre de la force est derriére le mur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS:Luky Luc G sa sonne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
En tous cas, pas de réponse d'un des 4 ? Lebowski. Sont-ils en train de se crêper la barbe ? Ont-ils été ramassés par la police ? mordus par 'tanplan ? 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Rien de tout ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le problème est que je n'ai pas encore l'ADSL dans mes chiottes... D'autrepart, comme j'étais à court de papier toilette, j'ai été dans l'obligation de me servir du chien ... alors, juste le temps de lui donner un bain et je suis à vous...


----------



## tomtom (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Rien de tout ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le problème est que je n'ai pas encore l'ADSL dans mes chiottes... D'autrepart, comme j'étais à court de papier toilette, j'ai été dans l'obligation de me servir du chien ... alors, juste le temps de lui donner un bain et je suis à vous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

T'aurais dû prendre un chat, ça se nettoie tout seul


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
D'autrepart, comme j'étais à court de papier toilette, j'ai été dans l'obligation de me servir du chien ... *<hr /></blockquote>

D'après Rabelais, le duvet d'oiseau, il n'y a pas mieux. (Je sais, j'étale, j'étale, mais promis, je nettoie après.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 
T'aurais dû prendre un chat, ça se nettoie tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
...j'y avais pensé, mais comme je venais de l'imperméabiliser pour l'hiver, j'ai crains que ça ne fasse un peu Tefal !!!


----------



## bebert (19 Novembre 2002)

C'est fou d'être autant "inspiré" avec toute cette odeur !


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * C'est fou d'être autant "inspiré" avec toute cette odeur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inspirez, expirez !
Incrémentez, ...

Encore un dérapage de l'informatique : j'ai du glisser sur le chat de Thebig.

Thebig, prends plutôt une poêle en fonte (du couloir, à gauche).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * C'est fou d'être autant "inspiré" avec toute cette odeur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La prise de conscience de ce qui sent bon,et,de ce qui sent mauvais,
c'est comme le bien et le mal cela ne se developpe qu'avec l'éducation,
pour ne pas dire le conditionnement de l'enfant que nous avons tous été.
Il semble que nous sommes entrain de participer à une regression necessaire pour notre equilibre .
Une sorte de mémoire collective inscrite dans nos gènes...

_non je deconne !









_


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

La prise de conscience de ce qui sent bon,et,de ce qui sent mauvais,
c'est comme le bien et le mal cela ne se developpe qu'avec l'éducation,
pour ne pas dire le conditionnement de l'enfant que nous avons tous été.
Il semble que nous sommes entrain de participer à une regression necessaire pour notre equilibre .
Une sorte de mémoire collective inscrite dans nos gènes...
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je sens comme une odeur de pipicacanalyse ?

(C'est assez logique que ce soit le scarabée qui s'y colle, par nature c'est un spécialiste de "la chose". N'en concluez pas trop vite qu'il ne fait que des boulettes ! )

PS. Tu as tourné dans Microcosmos ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

D'après Rabelais, le duvet d'oiseau, il n'y a pas mieux. (Je sais, j'étale, j'étale, mais promis, je nettoie après.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Les plumes d'autruches c'est bien aussi, et après il peut les garder pour faire sa revue. Zizi Thebig au cacasino de Paris


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

PS. Tu as tourné dans Microcosmos ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Tais toi j'ai voulu faire mes cascades moi même,failli finir écrasé sous une fausse boulette en fumier de cheval (bien trop lourd)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel bousier ce tournage !


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...j'y avais pensé, mais comme je venais de l'imperméabiliser pour l'hiver, j'ai crains que ça ne fasse un peu Tefal !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Poil tefal


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Les plumes d'autruches c'est bien aussi, et après il peut les garder pour faire sa revue. Zizi Thebig au cacasino de Paris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Le pied, avec une musique du pétomane. Pour les décors, je préfère m'abstenir.


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Quel bousier ce tournage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

T'avais les boules ? Enfin, ça n'a pas tourné en eau de boudin. On risquait la déshydratation.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

 avec une musique du pétomane.   *<hr /></blockquote>

*Une minute de silence*


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

La prise de conscience de ce qui sent bon,et,de ce qui sent mauvais,
c'est comme le bien et le mal cela ne se developpe qu'avec l'éducation,
pour ne pas dire le conditionnement de l'enfant que nous avons tous été.
Il semble que nous sommes entrain de participer à une regression necessaire pour notre equilibre .
Une sorte de mémoire collective inscrite dans nos gènes...

non je deconne !









*_<hr /></blockquote>

Absolument, nous sommes victime d'un refoulement, et nous évacuons le trop-plein   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

T'avais les boules ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

On en a bavé des ronds de chapeau !!! (désolé,la bienséance sonne faux içi)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoique ! elle peut servir à ne pas s'asseoir en biais


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Une minute de silence







*<hr /></blockquote>

Un grand péteur devant l'éternel,


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Un grand péteur devant l'éternel,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui,ça nous changeait des péteux !


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Un grand péteur devant l'éternel,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Il pétait même le dimanche sur les bords de la Marnes


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

ca n'a pas de rapport, mais ce midi, vous mangez épicé ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Une minute de silence







*<hr /></blockquote>

Une minute de silence ? Je ne sais pas si c'est approprié, il faudrait inventer autre chose, il le mérite


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Une minute de silence ? Je ne sais pas si c'est approprié, il faudrait inventer autre chose, il le mérite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'était une métaphore pittoresque


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * ca n'a pas de rapport, mais ce midi, vous mangez épicé ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas en même temps


----------



## barbarella (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Pas en même temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah ce cher Coluche, il aurait fait un si bon posteur


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

Et voilà ces éfluves de methane devaient inéxorablement nous entrainer au cimetiére  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personne n'allume un cierge ou ça va péter !!!


----------



## bebert (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ah ce cher Coluche, il aurait fait un si bon posteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Ça devient tristoune de parler de ces chers disparus ! Ça avait commencé par Mike Brant, puis Cloclo. Que de nostalchie !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

Excusez-moi de ne pas être parmi vous aujourd'hui, mais je me fais ch..... au boulot !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Excusez-moi de ne pas être parmi vous aujourd'hui, mais je me fais ch..... au boulot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>
Justement on se disait...
"Tiens il nous fait un caca nerveux !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS:la journée te soit bénéfique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
PS:la journée te soit bénéfique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Merci ! A toi aussi Petit Scarabée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...allez, vite mon "restore CD" et je retourne dans le cambouis...quelle m.... !!!


----------



## bebert (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Merci ! A toi aussi Petit Scarabée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...allez, vite mon "restore CD" et je retourne dans le cambouis...quelle m.... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben moi ce matin c'était la venue d'électriciens pour débrancher un bureau qu'on déménage. Résultat : plusieurs services coupés !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors comme les utilisateurs ne débordent pas d'imagination, je pose des rallonges par ci par là pour rebrancher quelques postes.
Ce sont tous de pleurnichieurs, chiants, je me fait chier et ça m'emmerde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










restons zen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon apetit !


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Merci ! A toi aussi Petit Scarabée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...allez, vite mon "restore CD" et je retourne dans le cambouis...quelle m.... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon courage, mais méfie-toi : plus tu te restaures, plus t'as besoin.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
bon apetit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon apétit


----------



## tomtom (20 Novembre 2002)

En relisant les messages de ce sujet, j'ai compris que le mot "vespasienne" contrairement à ce que je croyais ne désignait pas une fille roulant en scooter italien.

Comme quoi...


----------



## Luc G (20 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Bon apétit






*<hr /></blockquote>

Merci de même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Merci de même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
*<hr /></blockquote>
Non c'est moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu m'as rappellé que c'était le debut de la saison pour les st Jacques et les Petoncles,mon menu de ce soir est tout trouvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"St Jacques à la vanille Tahiti,et,beurre d'agrumes" Miam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(allez décoquillage des bestiaux,et,à table)
En plus... vais tester le Beaujolais nouveau pour l'AES Lyonnaise
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2002)

Alors à quand la chute du mur *?!*

Je veux bien le morceau ou c'est écrit "RESERVOIR GOG"


----------



## Luc G (20 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Alors à quand la chute du mur *?!



Tout a une faim (ce n'est pas petit scarabée qui va me contredire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

D'un autre côté, il n'y a pas d'heure pour ça. Tout n'est pas écrit d'avance. On verra bien si l'envie revient.


----------



## kamkil (20 Novembre 2002)

Alors vous avez pas encore attaqué celles-là? :





_Quelqu'un me résume les 10 dernières pages? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bebert (20 Novembre 2002)

L'épidémie de gastro est passée ?


----------



## bebert (21 Novembre 2002)

Un peu de physique-chimie :

La mole est l'unité de quantité de matière dans le système international

1/
La mole est la quantité de matière d'un système contenant autant d'entités élémentaires qu'il y a d'atomes dans 0,012 kilogramme de carbone 12.

2/
Lorsqu'on emploie la mole, les entités élémentaires doivent être spécifiées et peuvent être des atomes, des molécules, des ions, des électrons, d'autres particules ou des groupements spécifiés de telles particules.

Dans le système international, la quantité de matière se mesure en moles.
La mole sera caractérisée au lycée par le nombre d'Avogadro, N = 6,02×1023 mol-1

A notre niveau, la quantité de matière se mesurera au travers de la masse (exprimée en grammes)  car la masse est proportionnelle au nombre de molécules et à la masse des molécules. Facile à calculer ...


----------



## kamkil (21 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *N = 6,02×1023 mol-1*


N=6,023x10^23 mol-1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









T'a peur qu'on remplises ton lieu de lecture favori de pleins de moles de ... rejets de gastro?


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2002)

Bébert traîne aux chiottes. Il doit être constipé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelques exercices pour t'occuper en attendant que ça passe, Bébert. Calcule-moi la masse des quantités de matière suivantes :
- une mole de la fesse (faut toujours commencer facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),
- une mole d'eau valaque, (pour vérifier les langues étrangères)
- une mole y Bloom (pour la littérature),
- une mole to bene (encore pour les langues),
- une mole à gaufres (pour la prononciation),
- une mole tonnée (pour la météo),
- une mole assonne (pour la musique),
J'en passe et des plus molles.

ça va mieux ?
Tu nous fait la géographie après ?


----------



## kamkil (21 Novembre 2002)

Je prend trop de médicaments ces derniers temps donc je suis trop mou pour faire ton boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blague à part: à mon internat on a toujours la même nourriture infecte (riz, pates, semoule... et j'en passe mais en une semaine on fait le tour de toutes les combinaisons possibles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et tout le monde que j'ai pu interroger l'a constaté: on chie beaucoup plus dur en semaine... de là à faire un lien avec la qualité de la nourriture que l'on nous donne il n'y a qu'un pas que je franchirai aisement...


----------



## bebert (21 Novembre 2002)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *Tu nous fait la géographie après ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Où se trouve la Moldavie par exemple ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Où se trouve la Moldavie par exemple ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tout près de la Valachie (c'est ça que tu veux me faire dire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon, il va bientôt falloir que je me carpathe.


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * de là à faire un lien avec la qualité de la nourriture que l'on nous donne il n'y a qu'un pas que je franchirai aisement*



C'est typiquement de la science molle, ça : à éviter.
On ne mange pas de ce pain-là, ici, à l'académie des chiences.

(L'internat, ça me rappelle ma jeunesse : l'hiver, châtaignes bouillies le soir, au bout d'un moment, elles servaient surtout de projectiles au dortoir et il fallait redescendre en étude copier des pages, histoire de se calmer les nerfs, à ce qu'on nous disait)


----------



## kamkil (21 Novembre 2002)

D'ailleurs ils m'avaient mis en étude en salle de perm plutôt qu'en chambre (eh oui, les terminales ont des privilèges) car j'avais pas voulu leur donner mon iPod pour l'avoir écouté là... où il fallait pô!!
En tout cas avec une assiette de leur pâtée rudimentaire on arrive à caler... malheureusement pour nos estomac. Et vu la tête des chiottes... vaut mieux pas forcer!! _J'en ferai une photo à l'occasion pour vous montrer le dégré d'horreur atteint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## barbarella (21 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * L'épidémie de gastro est passée ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des épidémies de gastro y'en a tout au long de l'année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
En ce qui me concerne je fais gaffe,le médecin que j'ai vu aujourd'hui a diagnostiqué une inflamation du nerf carpien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 due à un usage intensif du clavier et de la souris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Super douloureux cette m....


----------



## barbarella (21 Novembre 2002)




----------



## barbarella (21 Novembre 2002)




----------



## kamkil (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*...il diagnostiqué une inflamation du nerf carpien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 due à un usage intensif du clavier et de la souris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Super douloureux cette m....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Et tu continue à poster à ce rythme?


----------



## barbarella (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 

Et tu continue à poster à ce rythme? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

J'me suis calmée quand même, et les infiltrations c'est très efficace


----------



## bebert (22 Novembre 2002)

Merde à celui qui lit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Désolé


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Merde à celui qui lit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Désolé&amp;#8230; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Merci, de même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo Bébert, ça, c'est du graffiti, du vrai comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent.
(Quoi, je dis des conneries ?? pas plus que d'habitude !)


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2002)

Et PAF !!

Encore un claquage de neuronne bebert ?!


----------



## barbarella (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Merci, de même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo Bébert, ça, c'est du graffiti, du vrai comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent.
<hr /></blockquote>

absolument d'accord avec toi Luc G, et quel style ce Bébert, faire passer un tel message en si peu de mots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

absolument d'accord avec toi Luc G, et quel style ce Bébert, faire passer un tel message en si peu de mots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Vous vous partagez tous le même neuronne défaillant ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Merde à celui qui lit
*<hr /></blockquote>
D'accord avec vous ! C'est du grand, que dis-je, du très grand Bébert !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...style concis, descriptif et incisif... de l'art à l'état pur !!!


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2002)

N'oubliez pas de vous lavez les mains en sortant !!


----------



## bebert (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* Et PAF !!

Encore un claquage de neuronne bebert ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<hr /></blockquote>

Voir mon cours sur la "molle" citée plus haut !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2002)

Rien à voir avec le sujet !
Vous avez vu ! Le thread "avis aux user's de la nuit" est fermé !


----------



## bebert (22 Novembre 2002)

Ben il est fermé le jour et ouvert la nuit non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Ben il est fermé le jour et ouvert la nuit non ?   *


Logique Bébert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais nos chiottes à nous, elles sont tout le temps ouvertes !!!


----------



## barbarella (22 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Ben il est fermé le jour et ouvert la nuit non ?   *



Et la il y a carrément un verrou pour empêcher toute intrusion


----------



## bebert (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Logique Bébert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais nos chiottes à nous, elles sont tout le temps ouvertes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Et pis d'abord, c'est pas un endroit pour poser des questions idiotes ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : c'était mon 800è prost.


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

PS : c'était mon 800è prost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ça s'arrose. Tire donc la chasse un coup !


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Vous vous partagez tous le même neuronne défaillant ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Quand on veut faire bien, on dit qu'on partage les mêmes valeurs.

PS. Neurone avec un seul n, tu as du confondre avec Pet-de-Nonne? Rillettes. Viens donc partager notre neurone !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Tire donc la chasse un coup !    *<hr /></blockquote>
Arrrrgghhh ! Attendez au moins que je sois sorti !!!
Je jouais à Nicolas Hulot dans la cuvette !!!


----------



## tomtom (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Arrrrgghhh ! Attendez au moins que je sois sorti !!!
Je jouais à Nicolas Hulot dans la cuvette !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

séquence (pshhhhhht) frisson (pshhhhhhht)


----------



## barbarella (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Et pis d'abord, c'est pas un endroit pour poser des questions idiotes ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : c'était mon 800è prost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Un seul mot *BRAVO*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
PS : c'était mon 800è prost   
*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est vrai que si tu avais dit "c'était mon 800è Schumacher" ça n'aurait pas sonné pareil !


----------



## bebert (22 Novembre 2002)

Oui mais phonétiquement, on reste dans le contexte !  Bien vu !


----------



## barbarella (22 Novembre 2002)

HORS SUJET

Bientôt ton anniversaire Bébert ?


----------



## bebert (22 Novembre 2002)




----------



## barbarella (22 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben moi aussi bientôt


----------



## tomtom (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ben moi aussi bientôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Joyeux Bientôniversaire


----------



## barbarella (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 

Joyeux Bientôniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

merci


----------



## bebert (23 Novembre 2002)

"Un joyeux non-anniversaire !"
"à qui ?"
"a vous"
"à moi ?"
"Un joyeux non-anniversaire ma chère !" etc.
(Alice au pays des merveilles)


----------



## barbarella (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* "Un joyeux non-anniversaire !"
"à qui ?"
"a vous"
"à moi ?"
"Un joyeux non-anniversaire ma chère !" etc.
(Alice au pays des merveilles)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ma fille le regarde au moins une fois par semaine


----------



## barbarella (23 Novembre 2002)

Si ça continue comme ça ces chiottes vont se transformer en dernier salon où l'on cause. Faut vite se ressaisir.


----------



## bebert (23 Novembre 2002)

Je m'en sort pas entre Alice, Les Aristochats, les Pokémon, les télétubbies et Cedrillon 2 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu veux voir mes  petites canailles ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Je m'en sort pas entre Alice, Les Aristochats, les Pokémon, les télétubbies et Cedrillon 2 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu veux voir mes  petites canailles ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Le choix du roi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement qu'on a macg pendant qu'ils regardent leurs films, essaie SCHRECK, t'as la paix pendant tout le film


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2002)

Euh ! Quelqu'un a du papier ??? ??? ???


----------



## barbarella (24 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Euh ! Quelqu'un a du papier ??? ??? ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du papier de verre ça ira ?


----------



## barbarella (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Alfred de Musset

Mais bon !   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bravo


----------



## bebert (2 Décembre 2002)

Je me souviens d'une contrepèterie :

"La philanthropie de l'ouvrier charpentier".

hihi


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

J'avais l'envie pressante de remonter ce thread.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * J'avais l'envie pressante&amp;#8230; de remonter ce thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça y est ? Tu es soulagé ?
Par contre, j'ai le neurone usé. Pas encore pigé la contrepèterie : vivement les vacances !


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

ça y est ? Tu es soulagé ?
Par contre, j'ai le neurone usé. Pas encore pigé la contrepèterie : vivement les vacances !   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est en rapport avec les chiottes et d'une envie pressante justement !


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

C'est en rapport avec les chiottes et d'une envie pressante justement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est de la haute voltige, ton truc, j'ai bien cru que je resterais coincé, mais ça y est, je suis déconstipé


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

C'est de la haute voltige, ton truc, j'ai bien cru que je resterais coincé, mais ça y est, je suis déconstipé    *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu as trouvé ? Alors à toi l'honneur !


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Je me souviens d'une contrepèterie :

"La philanthropie de l'ouvrier charpentier".

hihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben j'ai toujours pas compris et m####


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

Tu l'as chiadée celle la bébert


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Tu as trouvé ? Alors à toi l'honneur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Franchement, je suis pas vraiment spécialiste. Alors, tout ce que je peux faire, c'est chercher sur le net. Y est-elle, la tienne ?


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

Oui, mais certains sites ne proposent pas de solution !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2002)

Tripes et folie c'est quoi le plat du jour ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

Elle est bien sur le net, la tienne, Bebert.

En voilà une autre que j'y ai trouvée.
Ne me demandez pas la solution, je ne la connais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis donc innocent si elle est un peu grasse (ignorant si elle est un peu crasse ?)

"Quoi qu'on en dise, on est jamais tres fort pour ce calcul"


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* Elle est bien sur le net, la tienne, Bebert.

En voilà une autre que j'y ai trouvée.
Ne me demandez pas la solution, je ne la connais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis donc innocent si elle est un peu grasse (ignorant si elle est un peu crasse ?)

"Quoi qu'on en dise, on est jamais tres fort pour ce calcul"   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai un mauvais pressentiment


----------



## Luc G (25 Décembre 2002)

Un graffiti de plus sur le mur des chiottes :

Joyeux Noël !

(Je vais pas dérouler le papier plus loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## bebert (26 Décembre 2002)

Juste à côté de "Le père noël est une ordure" !


----------



## Foguenne (30 Décembre 2002)

Juste pour faire remonter le post après le passage tonitruant de SMG et Sonnyboy.


----------



## benjamin (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> Juste pour faire remonter le post après le passage tonitruant de SMG et Sonnyboy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

Plus efficace qu'un modérateur


----------



## bebert (13 Novembre 2003)

Tiens, Nato, tu as oublié celui-la !!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

merci bebert !!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Nato, tu as oublié celui-la !!!



En pleine (re)montée de sève le Nato


----------



## bebert (13 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En pleine (re)montée de sève le Nato



En pleine remontée de cirage, oui !


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2005)

tiens?
et si je déterrais un thread?? 

je suis tombé sur celui-ci en musardant de ci de là, et le titre m'a fait penser à un graffiti que mon père avait lu dans les chiottes de sa caserne il y a de ça plus de quarante ans, quand il faisait son service...
Il se plait souvent à le déclamer d'un air grave quand il évoque cette "grande époque".
Ca disait : 

"Aux abeilles les fleurs,
Aux amoureux les coeurs, 
Et pour que rien ne se perde...
Aux adjudants la merde."

L'auteur était poète, pour sûr, ça rappelle peut être même des souvenirs à certains, va savoir...
En tout cas je suis content que, quarante ans et des poussières plus tard, l'oeuvre d'un poète du dimanche écrite au feutre sur le mur des chiottes d'une obscure caserne se retrouve ici, sur le mur des chiottes du bar MacG...


...
Pour un peu j'en verserai une petite larme...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Tiens c'est marrant, mon père aussi m'a raconté un graf' qu'il avait vu dans des chiottes :
Sur le mur de droite "Regardez à gauche", puis, sur le mur de gauche "Regardez à droite", et sur la porte, en sortant, "Vous, vous aimez le tennis!". Plutôt marrant non :mouais:


----------



## woulf (22 Juillet 2005)

Je me souviens d'avoir lu au lycée un:

I sit here and meditate
Shall I piss or masturbate ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'avoir lu au lycée un:
> 
> I sit here and meditate
> Shall I piss or masturbate ?


 ca doit sortir d'une chanson ca... 
en tout cas, celui d'urbain est tres bon, me plait bien celui la!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'avoir lu au lycée un:
> 
> I sit here and meditate
> Shall I piss or masturbate ?


Très poétique comme petite phrase...


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2005)

MaamuT

MaamuT​
MaamuT​
 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------

